# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2013



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2013 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jun 2013 às 00:13)

Boas noites

Bem, o mês de Maio não deixa muitas saudades.

Junho começa com forte nortada, *13,2ºC* e céu limpo.


----------



## blade (1 Jun 2013 às 08:51)

Finalmente estamos em junho =D

E começa logo com aumento das temperaturas mas será por pouco 
tempo que o IMA já dá um dia 15ºc max para lisboa em junho.

Gilmet tens de mudar essa foto depois para I forgot how to summer =p


----------



## Lousano (1 Jun 2013 às 10:14)

Bom dia.

Junho começa quente, já com 19,4ºC a esta hora.


----------



## WHORTAS (1 Jun 2013 às 10:35)

Bom dia.
T minima de 7.4ºC

T. actual de *20.3ºC* , ceu limpo e vento de Norte com 10km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jun 2013 às 11:43)

Bom dia

Minima: *12,5ºC*
____

Neste momento estão uns amenos *22,6ºC*, o vento sopra fraco a moderado e o céu apresenta-se limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jun 2013 às 13:39)

Finalmente um dia mais agradável.

De momento com 25,3 ºC e céu limpo.

Vento fraco de NE.


----------



## miguel (1 Jun 2013 às 13:42)

Boas

Mínima de 15,0ºC

Agora sigo com 26,5ºc, 29%Hr, 1020,2hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jun 2013 às 13:48)

E sobe depressa.

Já com 25,7 ºC e 36 % de humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jun 2013 às 13:59)

A temperatura já andou nos *23,2ºC*.
Entretanto arrefeceu um pouco, sigo com *21,0ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (1 Jun 2013 às 14:05)

minima: 11.1ºC
actual: 27.0ºC e vento fraco


----------



## miguel (1 Jun 2013 às 14:29)

Máxima até agora de *27,6ºC*


----------



## Maria Papoila (1 Jun 2013 às 15:44)

Esta uma nortada persiste aqui na ericeira a estragar o dia. Em ribeira ha campeonato e no matadouro o campeonato de surf e de cães . Vem cães de fora  desculpem a falta de assentos . Agora 22 C.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jun 2013 às 17:39)

Boas tardes, dia agradável, mas pouco quente como se esperava, o calor estará reservado para amanhã e Segunda-Feira. 

Extremos de hoje: *12,5ºC* / *23,2ºC*
____

T.actual: *20,9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (1 Jun 2013 às 18:36)

minima: 11.1ºC
máxima: 29.1ºC 
rajada máxima: 29.1km/h
actual: 26.9ºC céu limpo vento fraco


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jun 2013 às 19:49)

Dia agradável de praia em Carcavelos! 
Só o vento foi capaz de tirar as pessoas da praia, apereceu por volta das 18h.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jun 2013 às 20:00)

*18,0ºC *e forte nortada.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jun 2013 às 21:39)

Por-do-sol espectacular, isto amanha promete. 
_*Alcabideche*_ segue com *15,7ºC* e vento forte.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2013 às 21:47)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *23,2ºC*.

De momento sigo com 15,9ºC, vento fraco a moderado, e 70% de humidade.

1019 hPa de pressão e céu limpo.


----------



## Geiras (1 Jun 2013 às 22:34)

Boa noite! 

Por aqui a temperatura tem estado a subir, sigo ainda com 19,4ºC!


----------



## WHORTAS (1 Jun 2013 às 23:50)

Boa noite.
Temperatura mínima:7.4ºC
Temperatura máxima:24.5ºC
Entre as 12:49h e as 14:04h UV=10

Actualmente estão 13.0ºC, vento nulo, 1020 hpa.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jun 2013 às 01:16)

Sigo com 14,0ºC, em descida lenta.

81% de humidade e 1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## david 6 (2 Jun 2013 às 02:36)

por aqui a noite segue com 16.5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jun 2013 às 03:10)

Despeço-me com 12,9ºC e 85% de humidade. Alguma frescura, já.

1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jun 2013 às 03:47)

Boas

Bem,a temperatura tem subido bastante nas ultimas horas.

A madrugada segue espectacular, *18,6ºC* e vento fraco.

 Estou com *6ºC* a mais do que Gilmet, impressionante a diferença.


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Jun 2013 às 09:07)

Boa dia.
Temperatura mínima:*8.3ºC*

Actualmente estão 18.7ºC, vento nulo, 1019 hpa.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jun 2013 às 10:46)

Bom dia

Minima:*15,2ºC*
Actual: *23,1ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jun 2013 às 11:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Minima:*15,2ºC*



Curiosas, as diferenças. 

Por cá, o vento só rodou definitivamente para o quadrante Este, cerca das 05h. Como tal, mínima de *11,7ºC*.

De momento sigo com 23,5ºC, humidade nos 40% e 1018 hPa de pressão.

Vento fraco de ENE (68º).


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jun 2013 às 11:57)

Começa a ficar calor aqui em Alcabideche, estão *25,1ºC*.


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Jun 2013 às 12:17)

Por aqui já vai nos* 27.0ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jun 2013 às 12:31)

Isto está aquecer a um belo ritmo, neste momento registo  *26,2ºC*(foi batida a maxima do ano).


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jun 2013 às 13:03)

Muito agradável, este início de tarde. 

Sigo com 25,7ºC e vento fraco. 35% de humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jun 2013 às 13:17)

*27,0ºC*


----------



## miguel (2 Jun 2013 às 13:46)

Boas

Mínima de 17,1ºC

Agora estão 29,0ºC, 27%Hr e vento fraco  um grande dia de praia


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jun 2013 às 13:48)

Ligaram o forno aqui em Alcabideche, *28,1ºC*.


----------



## miguel (2 Jun 2013 às 13:52)

Dia mais quente do ano até agora*29,4ºC*


----------



## dASk (2 Jun 2013 às 13:59)

Máxima do ano batida aqui na Moita! Estão neste momento 30.6º


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jun 2013 às 14:08)

Dia quente este. 
Por aqui a temperatura desceu um pouco (*27,4ºC*) fruto da mudança do rumo do vento,sopra a Oeste.

A cidade de Torres Vedras segue nos *30,0ºC*
O meu segundo local de seguimento andará certamente com valores dessa ordem.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jun 2013 às 14:40)

Voltou aquecer, sigo com *28,5ºC*,actual máxima.


----------



## david 6 (2 Jun 2013 às 14:43)

sigo com 30.7ºC, ainda não bati a máxima falta 0.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jun 2013 às 14:45)

Nova máxima do dia, mês e ano. *27,2ºC* actuais, com 30% de humidade, e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jun 2013 às 15:10)

Alcabideche segue com uns tórridos *29,3ºC* 

Torres Vedras segue com *31,5ºC*.
______

Segundo o IPMA, às 14horas a estação mais quente de todo o país era a de Alcacer do Sal(Barrosinha) *32,5ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jun 2013 às 16:33)

Vento nulo e *30,2ºC*!  Não pensei que subisse tanto, hoje. 

28% de humidade e 1017 hPa de pressão. Céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jun 2013 às 16:39)

Extremos de hoje: *15,2ºC* / *29,5ºC*
_____

Neste momento *27,0ºC* e vento moderado


----------



## Thomar (2 Jun 2013 às 17:25)

Que calorzinho hoje  .

Toda a região de Lisboa e Setúbal com temperaturas entre os +28ºC (Cacem) e os 34ºC(Oeiras).

As praias aqui perto estão á pinha!!! 

Está bom para uns caracois  

_(Fonte: Wunderground. Printscreen ás 17H do wunderground com uns acrescentos manuais dos valores de temperatura em Azeitão e Cabanas)_

EDIT:

Temperatura minima hoje: +15,7ºC
Temperatura máxima até agora de +30,9ºC

Temperatura actual +30,9ºC


[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/2dejunho.jpg/]
	
 
Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jun 2013 às 17:55)

Máxima de 30,8 ºC em Moscavide até agora.


----------



## fsl (2 Jun 2013 às 19:04)

Maxima de 30.8 em Nova-Oeiras.


----------



## david 6 (2 Jun 2013 às 19:12)

minima: 12.6ºC
maxima: 31.2ºC maxima do ano
actual: 30.2ºC


----------



## meteocacem (2 Jun 2013 às 20:56)

Dia mais quente do Ano 2013 em Agualva-Cacém!

*Temperatura Máxima: 30,6ºC*

Um dia de extremos, visto a temperatura mínima deste dia foi de *12,1ºC* às 5h29 da manhã.
Verificou-se uma amplitude de *18,5ºC*. Deve-se a uma mudança de direcção do Vento perto das 6h00 da manhã para Este. Neste momento estão *22,2ºC*, bastante ameno e o vento está fraco.

Mais Info em: www.meteocacem.pt


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jun 2013 às 21:03)

T.actual: *21,2ºC*
____

Amanha espera-se um dia igualmente quente, vamos lá ver até onde irá a máxima.


----------



## Sanxito (2 Jun 2013 às 21:22)

Boa tarde pessoal.
Neste dia triste para toda a comunidade registei a máxima do dia e do ano, atingiu por aqui os 30.2ºc.
Sigo agora com 24.3ºc.
Cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jun 2013 às 21:27)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *30,3ºC*.

De momento sigo ainda com 21,4ºC, em descida lenta, e 39% de humidade.

1017 hPa de pressão, e vento fraco.


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Jun 2013 às 22:36)

Boa Noite.
Mínima de 8.3ºC
Máxima de 29.1ºC (maxima do ano)
Novo máximo de diferencial térmico diário do ano: 20.8ºC

Neste momento estão 17.5ºC, HR 48%, 1017hpa, vento fraco de NW.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jun 2013 às 22:38)

T.actual: *20,1ºC*


----------



## miguel (2 Jun 2013 às 22:55)

Dia mais quente do ano máxima de *31,4ºC*

Neste momento ainda estão uns quentes 22,8ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Jun 2013 às 23:00)

Na Portela hoje igualou-se a máxima do ano, *28,9ºC*, registada também no dia 13 de Maio. Talvez amanhã ultrapasse


----------



## DaniFR (2 Jun 2013 às 23:04)

Boa noite

Temperatura actual: *15,3ºC*

Máxima: *28,9ºC*
Mínima: *9,7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jun 2013 às 00:20)

O vento acalmou, a noite segue bastante amena, *19,3ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jun 2013 às 01:22)

Ontem: *11,7ºC* / *30,3ºC*.

---

Sigo com 18,9ºC, estáveis, 46% de humidade e 1017 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Maria Papoila (3 Jun 2013 às 09:32)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês céu limpo sem vento e o termómetro marca 21º. Aroma de Verão no ar. 
Ontem na Ericeira amanheceu com nevoeiro no mar mas cerca da 9h, quando cheguei à praia, já se estava a dissipar. Havia vento que estragava um bocadinho as ondas mas deu para entrar e andar lá a fazer exercício (que este Inverno foi longo e eu estou uma gorda barriguda). Porém não dispensei o meu 4/3mm com "carpélio" no peito e nas costas e botinhas pois a água está fria e o ventinho sempre a soprar Ui  Ao meio-dia e trinta, junto à rotunda do Surfista, o vento já estava a cair e o termómetro do carro marcava 25º. Ficou muito agradável.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jun 2013 às 11:02)

Bons dias!

Mínima amena, de *17,9ºC*, e actuais 24,5ºC, em subida lenta.

34% e humidade e 1016 hPa de pressão, com céu limpo e vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jun 2013 às 11:13)

Boas

T.minima: *18,4ºC*
___________

Neste momento *26,0ºC* e vento muito fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jun 2013 às 13:07)

Mínima de 20,1ºC, vamos lá ver se até à 0h ainda será.

Até ao momento máxima de 27,4ºC, tendo sido ontem 28,8ºC, neste momento vento fraco de sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jun 2013 às 13:14)

Por aqui a temperatura tem oscilado entre os *25ºC/26ºC* devido ao vento de NO.
Desde o ultimo post pouco aqueceu, sigo com *26,1ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jun 2013 às 13:58)

Vento agora a soprar maioritariamente do quadrante Oeste.

Sigo com 28,0ºC, embora já tenha atingido os *28,2ºC*, e 27% de humidade.

1016 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jun 2013 às 14:15)

T.actual: *27,4ºC*

Até ao momento, a máxima foi de *28,0ºC*.


----------



## F_R (3 Jun 2013 às 16:13)

Mínima 17,3ºC

Agora 30,7ºC

20% humidade relativa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jun 2013 às 16:20)

Ainda com 30,6 ºC e 25 %, apenas, de humidade.


----------



## miguel (3 Jun 2013 às 17:30)

Boas

Mínima de 18,3ºC

Máxima de *31,6ºC* máxima do ano

Rajada máxima 29km/h

Agora estão 29,8ºC, 25%Hr e vento fraco muito cheiro a queimado e fumo no ar


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jun 2013 às 17:33)

Boas

A temperatura máxima em *Alcabideche* ficou-se nos *28,1ºC*.
Neste momento ainda está calor,*26,7ºC*.


----------



## fsl (3 Jun 2013 às 19:21)

A TEMP max hoje em Nova-Oeiras foi 30.4. A HR min foi 24%.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jun 2013 às 19:33)

T.actual: *24,5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (3 Jun 2013 às 19:43)

minima: 14.4ºC
máxima: 32.4ºC máxima do ano
actual: 29.8ºC


----------



## F_R (3 Jun 2013 às 20:09)

Máxima 31,4ºC

Agora 27,6ºC


----------



## Geiras (3 Jun 2013 às 20:49)

Boa noite

Máxima de ontem: *30,0ºC*
Máxima de hoje: *30,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jun 2013 às 21:08)

T.actual: *20,6ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (3 Jun 2013 às 21:21)

Boas.
Temp. Minima de 8.9ºC
Temp. Maxima de 29.9ºC ( maxima do ano)
Foi o dia de maior amplitude térmica do ano : 21.0ºC

Actualmente estão 19.4ºC , 1013hpa, vento de Oeste com 3.5km/h.


----------



## DaniFR (3 Jun 2013 às 23:26)

Boa noite

Por aqui, foi um dia quente com a temperatura a passar os 30ºC.
Máxima de *30,3ºC* e mínima de *11,5ºC*.

Temperatura actual: *14,9ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jun 2013 às 23:46)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *28,5ºC*.

De momento sigo com 18,4ºC, ligeiramente mais fresco que ontem pela mesma hora.

50% de humidade e 1015 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (3 Jun 2013 às 23:50)

A mínima afinal não estava feita 18º seria bom de mais para ser verdade :P mínima actual 16,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jun 2013 às 00:01)

Boas noites

Extremos de ontem: *18,4* / *28,1ºC*
______

A noite segue bastante amena, *19,8ºC*. 
Vento muito fraco do quadrante *NE*.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jun 2013 às 01:59)

T.actual: *18,9ºC*


Madrugada de inversão térmica nos vales.
Às 0horas Colares,Sintra registava *10,3ºC*.


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Jun 2013 às 08:04)

Bom dia.
Temperatura mínima de 9.1ºC
Neste momento estão 14.7ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Jun 2013 às 09:12)

Bom dia,
No Marquês está céu azul e sopra uma brisa leve. O termómetro marca 22º


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jun 2013 às 12:03)

Boas

T.minima: *15,2ºC*
T.actual: *25,4ºC*

Alguma nebulosidade alta, tempo abafado.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jun 2013 às 12:07)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *14,9ºC*.

De momento sigo com 25,4ºC e vento fraco/nulo.

Céu muito nublado, maioritariamente por Cirrostratus, e 32% de humidade.

1013 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (4 Jun 2013 às 13:11)

Boas

Mínima de 14,1ºC

Agora estão 21,8ºC, 65%Hr, 1012,8hpa e vento fraco de SW


----------



## F_R (4 Jun 2013 às 15:14)

Mínima 14,3ºC

Agora 29,7ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Jun 2013 às 16:02)

Olá,
Hoje no Campus da Justiça cerca das 13h30m estava muito agradável. Várias nuvens no céu mas o azul predominava. Corria uma brisa simpática mas o rio já não estava com o "glass" de ontem, todavia belo. Não tirei fotos pois já cheguei atrasada 
Agora no Saldanha estão cerca de 29º


----------



## fsl (4 Jun 2013 às 16:16)

Em Nova-Oeiras a TEMP max, hoje, até agora, foi 27.8.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jun 2013 às 16:23)

minima: 13.5ºC
máxima: algo que não esperava mesmo *nada* 33.3ºC  mais quente do ano
actual: 32.8ºC 
para hoje não esperava mais quente que ontem fiquei admirado  está tempo abafado


----------



## Pinhalnovo (4 Jun 2013 às 19:32)

Esta manhã em Setúbal


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Jun 2013 às 22:19)

Boa noite
Temp. Minima de 9.1ºC
Temp. Maxima de 28.3ºC 


Actualmente estão 15.1ºC , HR 72%,  1012hpa, vento nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jun 2013 às 22:39)

Máxima de 27,4ºC e agora 16,3ºC .


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jun 2013 às 22:47)

Boas noites

Extremos de hoje: *15,2ºC* / *26,5ºC*
__________

Neste momento, *18,0ºC*,céu limpo e vento practicamente nulo.


----------



## miguel (4 Jun 2013 às 23:46)

Boas

A mínima foi de *14,1ºC* a máxima foi de *29,3ºC*

Rajada máxima: *27km/h*

Agora estão 20,1ºC, 52%Hr, 1012,8hpa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jun 2013 às 00:11)

T.actual: *16,5ºC*

Céu limpo e vento nulo(até parece mentira).


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jun 2013 às 01:05)

Boa madrugada.

Ontem, máxima de *26,7ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 14,4ºC, em queda, com vento nulo.

83% de humidade e 1013 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Jun 2013 às 08:31)

Bom dia,
No Marquês céu azul sem vento e 16º.
As câmaras do Oceanlook mostram céu nublado até +- à Ericeira. No Guincho já está céu azul em S. Pedro também.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jun 2013 às 12:15)

Boas

T.minima: *13,0ºC*
T.actual: *19,7ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jun 2013 às 12:19)

Hoje tenho menos 6,8ºC que ontem na mesma hora, 18,7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jun 2013 às 12:36)

Bom dia.

Por aqui, a diferença ainda é maior. *Menos 7,7ºC* que ontem por esta hora. 

Sigo com 18,1ºC (ontem tinha 25,8ºC), após mínima de *14,0ºC*.

67% de humidade e 1014 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jun 2013 às 14:53)

_*Alcabideche*_ segue com uns tórridos *19,2ºC*.
Nebulosidade alta e vento moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jun 2013 às 16:21)

Por Mira-Sintra, tórridos *17,1ºC*.  

65% de humidade e céu encoberto por Cirrostratus. Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jun 2013 às 16:32)

minima: 13.3ºC
máxima: 28.7ºC
actual: 28.0ºC vento fraco e céu a ficar nublado com nuvens altas


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jun 2013 às 16:33)

17,0ºC, deve tar tudo a rogar pragas ao vento  vento moderado por aqui.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jun 2013 às 17:29)

A temperatura chegou a tocar nos *16,8ºC*, mas o regresso o Sol recolocou-a nos 18,1ºC actuais.

65% de humidade e 1013 hPa de pressão, com vento em geral fraco.


----------



## fsl (5 Jun 2013 às 19:12)

A TEMP max hoje em Nova-Oeiras quedou-se pelos 23.7.


----------



## miguel (5 Jun 2013 às 19:39)

Boas

Mínima:*13,2ºC*
Máxima:*24,4ºC*

Rajada máxima:*32km/h*

Agora estão 20,2ºC, 63%Hr, 1013,2hpa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jun 2013 às 20:50)

Boas

Minima:*13,0ºC* (Pode ser batida até às 0horas)
Maxima: *20,8ºC*
_____________

Neste momento, uns frescos *14,4ºC*,céu limpo excepto na serra de Sintra.
O vento vai soprando moderado do quadrante *Noroeste*.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jun 2013 às 21:04)

Máxima de *19,0ºC*.

De momento sigo com céu a encobrir, derivado aos comuns Fractus que pelo céu vagueiam.

14,9ºC de temperatura e 73% de humidade, com 1014 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Brunomc (5 Jun 2013 às 21:08)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mínima:*13,2ºC*
> Máxima:*24,4ºC*
> ...



Por acaso estive em Setúbal a essa hora e o sensor do meu Corsa marcava 20ºC  Não falha nada..eheh 
E também notei que já havia alguma humidade, dava para sentir


----------



## miguel (5 Jun 2013 às 21:22)

Brunomc disse:


> Por acaso estive em Setúbal a essa hora e o sensor do meu Corsa marcava 20ºC  Não falha nada..eheh
> E também notei que já havia alguma humidade, dava para sentir



Pois e tem vindo a descer bem estão agora 16,4ºC, 76%Hr com vento fraco quase nulo


----------



## Brunomc (5 Jun 2013 às 21:36)

miguel disse:


> Pois e tem vindo a descer bem estão agora 16,4ºC, 76%Hr com vento fraco quase nulo



Pois acredito 
Ainda não chegou o nevoeiro ??


----------



## miguel (5 Jun 2013 às 21:40)

Brunomc disse:


> Pois acredito
> Ainda não chegou o nevoeiro ??



Não, mas está frescote 15,9ºC, 77%Hr


----------



## WHORTAS (5 Jun 2013 às 22:09)

Boa noite
Temp. Minima de 13.8ºC
Temp. Maxima de 20.7ºC 


Actualmente estão 15.2ºC , HR 72%, 1014hpa, vento de Norte com 6km/h.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jun 2013 às 22:31)

minima: 13.3ºC
maxima: 28.7ºC
rajada máxima: 27.5km/h
actual: 16.7ºC e 70% humidade


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jun 2013 às 23:51)

*13,3ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## WHORTAS (6 Jun 2013 às 07:56)

Bom dia.
Temp. Minima de 13.3ºC

Agora :
Ceu encoberto, 15.2ºC, 1015hpa


----------



## david 6 (6 Jun 2013 às 10:08)

minima: 12.6ºC
actual: 18.2ºC e céu encoberto com vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jun 2013 às 11:21)

Boas

T.minima: *11,9ºC*
T.actual: *16,3ºC*
______

Isto está bonito...


----------



## miguel (6 Jun 2013 às 12:30)

Boas

Mínima de 13,0ºC

Dia de céu muito nublado sol é coisa rara de ver hoje

Temperatura agora de 19,0ºC


----------



## david 6 (6 Jun 2013 às 20:17)

maxima: 22.9ºC
minima: 12.6ºC
actual: 19ºC

final do dia por aqui


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jun 2013 às 21:17)

Boas noites

Extremos de hoje: *11,9ºC*/ *18,3ºC*
________

Neste momento, *15,4ºC* , céu bastante cinzento e vento fraco.

Amanha, dia fresco e algo chuvoso.


----------



## miguel (6 Jun 2013 às 21:26)

Boas

A máxima aqui foi de *20,6ºC*

Rajada máxima: *29km/h*

Agora sigo com 16,3ºC,76%Hr, 1018,4hpa e vento muito fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jun 2013 às 21:41)

Vai chovendo fraco no Vale da Mangancha(Sobral da Abelheira,Mafra).
_____

Enquanto por aqui(Alcabideche) nada de chuva fraca, *14,9ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## Savn (6 Jun 2013 às 21:49)

Já chuvisca por aqui (Cadaval)
Vamos ver se vem algo mais...


----------



## romeupaz (6 Jun 2013 às 21:53)

Por Leiria já chuvisca!


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jun 2013 às 21:57)

romeupaz disse:


> Por Leiria já chuvisca!



Por aqui também já chuviscou .


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jun 2013 às 22:01)

Ainda não vi chover propriamente, mas não descarto que já tenha pingado.

15,4ºC actuais, com 77% de humidade. 1017 hPa de pressão.

Máxima de *18,8ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jun 2013 às 22:54)

Sigo com *13,6ºC*, algumas nuvens e vento fraco.
______________

Vai chovendo fraco na  concelho de Torres Vedras.

*Torres Vedras* - *1 mm*
*Santa Cruz* - *1,5 mm*


----------



## david 6 (6 Jun 2013 às 23:52)

ta a chover moderadamente e eu à espera de chuviscos e sai isto, ouve se bem


----------



## WHORTAS (6 Jun 2013 às 23:59)

romeupaz disse:


> Por Leiria já chuvisca!



Sim, por aqui chuvinha miuda desde as 21:00h mas o acumulado ainda marca 0.0 mm

Maxima de 20.8ºC
Minima de  13.3ºC

actual de 13.7ªC


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2013 às 00:01)

em 10min acumulei 2.5mm portanto dia de ontem 2.5mm 

por agora continua a chover mas com menos intensidade e sigo com 16.7ºC


----------



## F_R (7 Jun 2013 às 00:14)

14,0ºc


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2013 às 00:16)

por agora já não chove, sigo com 16.0ºC e já com 0.7mm acumulado


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2013 às 00:42)

*13,4ºC* e vento fraco.
__________________
Bem,as ultimas saídas dos principais modelos colocaram mais precipitação para o dia de amanha.


----------



## Maria Papoila (7 Jun 2013 às 10:36)

Bom dia,
Aguaceiro forte aqui no Marquês. O termometro marca 17º.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2013 às 10:41)

Bons dias

T.minima: *12,1ºC*
T.actual: *15,4ºC*

Cenário actual


----------



## Ricardo Martins (7 Jun 2013 às 10:55)

Bom dia.

Será possível ter avistado uma shelfcloud na célula que passou á cerca de 30 minutos a norte de Sintra? 
Não consegui tirar foto, ia ao banco e não levei a máquina.

Um resumo do que vi:
A célula seguia o rumo W-E embora a shelfcloud tivesse virada a SE.
Na frente da célula havia uma grande cortina de precipitação.
Alguém confirma? Alguém viu?


----------



## AnDré (7 Jun 2013 às 10:56)

Aguaceiro forte de momento em Odivelas.

Caneças com 3,8mm acumulados.


----------



## Maria Papoila (7 Jun 2013 às 11:00)

Novo aguaceiro forte aqui no Marquês acompanhado de vento.
E eu que tinha já umas sandalinhas para estrear hoje


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2013 às 11:08)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Será possível ter avistado uma shelfcloud na célula que passou á cerca de 30 minutos a norte de Sintra?
> Não consegui tirar foto, ia ao banco e não levei a máquina.
> ...



Tenta ver o histórico de imagens da webcam do meteocacem 
_____________

Por aqui tudo calmo, *15,9ºC* ,céu encoberto e vento moderado do quadrante *O*.

Segundo o IPMA, já foram registadas algumas descargas electricas em Mafra e Torres Vedras, mas coisa pouca e de fraca intensidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jun 2013 às 11:10)

Tudo a rogar pragas ao fim de semana, devido à chuva , 1,8 mm.

Mínima de 13,1ºC e de momento 14,3ºC.


----------



## miguel (7 Jun 2013 às 11:26)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 13,5ºc

De manha passou um aguaceiro deixou 1,6mm

Agora estão 17,8ºC

É possível algumas trovoadas durante a tarde assim como no dia de Sábado, melhorias já a partir de Domingo


----------



## Lousano (7 Jun 2013 às 11:34)

Bom dia.

Depois de uma noite sem chuva, começam a surgir os primeiros aguaceiros e a intensificação do vento.

Tactual: 16,6ºC


----------



## Ricardo Martins (7 Jun 2013 às 11:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tenta ver o histórico de imagens da webcam do meteocacem
> _____________
> 
> Por aqui tudo calmo, *15,9ºC* ,céu encoberto e vento moderado do quadrante *O*.
> ...



Supostamente será perto das 10.18, mas não se vê nada


----------



## LuisFilipe (7 Jun 2013 às 11:49)

Coimbra, troveja alto e chove a potes


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2013 às 13:53)

Chuva fraca, *15,3ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2013 às 15:19)

por aqui 19.9ºC com 4.2mm acumulado


----------



## Ricardo Martins (7 Jun 2013 às 15:28)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> Supostamente será perto das 10.18, mas não se vê nada



No radar do IM dá para ver uma grande célula as 12.40 á direita da península de Setúbal, que corresponde mais ao menos à célula que vi ás 10.30.
Afinal as coisas já se vão encaixando, e poderia mesmo ser uma shelfcloud


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2013 às 15:29)

Por aqui começa a chover com alguma intensidade. 
Só agora é que começou a acumular, *0,3 mm*.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jun 2013 às 15:40)

Chuva moderada desde há alguns minutos.

Sigo com *2,1 mm* acumulados e 15,7ºC de temperatura. 69% de humidade e 1017 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2013 às 16:45)

Novo aguaceiro moderado,*13,7ºC*  e vento moderado.
Acumulado: *1,5 mm*


----------



## blade (7 Jun 2013 às 16:47)

o que é uma shlef cloud =o?


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2013 às 18:36)

*14,3ºC*, céu nublado e vento moderado.
Acumulado: *1,8 mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jun 2013 às 18:50)

Dia de aguaceiros da parte da manhã.

Céu encoberto todo o dia e tempo fresco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jun 2013 às 18:51)

Máxima de 18,9 ºC.

Acumulados 4,8 mm hoje.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jun 2013 às 19:04)

Mais um aguaceiro forte.

Caneças com 8,4mm e a somar.


----------



## Teles (7 Jun 2013 às 19:13)

blade disse:


> o que é uma shlef cloud =o?



https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shelf_cloud


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2013 às 19:28)

*14,3ºC* e vento moderado.
Acumulado mantem-se na mesma,*1,8 mm*.

Céu bastante escuro na serra, mais propriamente entre a Peninha e Pedra amarela. 
_____


AnDré disse:


> Mais um aguaceiro forte.
> 
> Caneças com 8,4mm e a somar.



Impressionante,embora a altitude seja importante, parece que Caneças está na "rota das celulas", sempre bons acumulados.


----------



## miguel (7 Jun 2013 às 19:41)

Aqui vai caindo alguns aguaceiros que apenas somaram 0,2mm durante a tarde toda para juntar aos 1,6 de um único aguaceiro ao inicio da manha

Máxima de 19,7ºC

Agora estão apenas 15,3ºC e chove fraco


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jun 2013 às 19:42)

Dia chuvoso, para os parâmetros do mês em questão. *5,3 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

Vão caíndo aguaceiros fracos/moderados, com 14,4ºC actuais, e 86% de humidade.

Máxima de *16,9ºC*... (média de máximas de Fevereiro (81-00), Lx. Geofísico: 16,2ºC).


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2013 às 23:01)

minima: 12.8ºC
maxima: 20.9ºC
rajada maxima: 42.2km/h
precipitaçao acumulado: 4.2mm
actual: 14.4ºC e vento fraco


----------



## WHORTAS (7 Jun 2013 às 23:32)

Boas
Temp.Maxima de 17.6ºC
Temp. Minima de 10.4ºC
Acumulado : *3.1 mm*
Actualmente estão 13.1ºC, 1018hpa, HR 84%, Vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2013 às 23:45)

Boas noites

Extremos de hoje (anedóticos) : *12,1ºC* /*17,3ºC*
Recordo que na passada Segunda-Feira(dia 3), registei uma minima de *18,4ºC*...

Acumulado: *1,8 mm*
Rajada máxima: *46 km/h*
_______

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

*12,9ºC*
Céu pouco nublado
Vento fraco do quadrante *Noroeste*
*85%* de humidade relativa


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jun 2013 às 00:20)

Boa madrugada.

Sigo com 13,0ºC e céu muito nublado. 84% de humidade e 1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2013 às 12:18)

céu encoberto 17.1ºC 71% humidade


----------



## blade (8 Jun 2013 às 13:45)

Em Lisboa estão 15ºc ...

Qual foi o dia + frio de sempre em junho de lisboa =o?


----------



## miguel (8 Jun 2013 às 14:06)

Boas

Mínima de 13,4ºC

Agora céu encoberto vai caindo uns pingos nada acumulou ainda hoje e a temperatura é de 16,8ºC


----------



## miguel (8 Jun 2013 às 14:11)

Afinal chove bem agora  pingas bem grossas acumulou 0,2mm agora

16,7ºC


----------



## miguel (8 Jun 2013 às 14:18)

Belo aguaceiro deixou 1,0mm  venha mais :P

16,4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jun 2013 às 14:31)

Ontem o acumulado foi de 2,4 mm.

Mín 13,3ºC e máx 17,2ºC. 

A máxima hoje até agora foi com 15,1ºC, de momento 14,4ºC .


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jun 2013 às 14:44)

Sigo com *14,5ºC* e *1,0 mm* acumulados. Céu encoberto. Vai pingando. 8 de Junho. 

87% de humidade e 1018 hPa de pressão. Vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jun 2013 às 15:04)

Boas

Minima: *12,4ºC*
Actual: *14,9ºC*

Céu nublado e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante *NO*.
O acumulado mantem-se no *nulo*.
Enfim, mais um dia da treta.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2013 às 15:12)

17.5ºC e chuva fraca


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jun 2013 às 15:36)

Acumulados 3,0 mm até agora.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jun 2013 às 15:54)

*13,8ºC* e 88% de humidade. Máxima até ao momento, de apenas *14,7ºC*.

1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jun 2013 às 16:12)

*14,1ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## Geiras (8 Jun 2013 às 19:42)

Boas

Por cá, embora tenham ocorrido alguns aguaceiros ontem e hoje, não foram suficientes para acumular.

De momento sigo com 16,4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jun 2013 às 20:14)

*14,3ºC* e vento moderado.
Tempo enfadonho...e assim continuará.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2013 às 21:34)

minima: 11.7ºC
maxima: 20.5ºC
precipitaçao acumulado: 0.8mm
actual: 15.5ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jun 2013 às 23:58)

Máxima de *15,6ºC*. Creio que nunca tinha registado uma máxima tão baixa em Junho (desde 2006).

13,9ºC actuais e 87% de humidade, com 1019 hPa de pressão. Céu muito nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jun 2013 às 00:05)

Boas noites

Extremos de ontem: *12,4ºC* / *15,8ºC*

Neste momento, *13,5ºC*, algumas nuvens e vento moderado.
_________



Gilmet disse:


> Máxima de *15,6ºC*. Creio que nunca tinha registado uma máxima tão baixa em Junho (desde 2006).



Por acaso também não me recordo de uma máxima tão baixa  em pleno mês de Junho, embora seja novato aqui no forum, já faço medições desde 2003/2004. Não sei localizar no tempo as máximas mais baixas, mas tenho a certeza que nunca foram abaixo dos 16,5ºC,ontem foi excepção.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2013 às 02:01)

bem fui pah night e quando vim pelo caminh estava a chuviscar fraco e sigo com 14.4ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Jun 2013 às 14:04)

david 6 disse:


> bem fui pah night e quando vim pelo caminh estava a chuviscar fraco e sigo com 14.4ºC



Isso são horas de ir pa night não é de vir  eu vim era 7h 

Bem por aqui sigo com 17,8ºC e céu muito nublado


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jun 2013 às 15:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por acaso também não me recordo de uma máxima tão baixa  em pleno mês de Junho, embora seja novato aqui no forum, já faço medições desde 2003/2004. Não sei localizar no tempo as máximas mais baixas, mas tenho a certeza que nunca foram abaixo dos 16,5ºC,ontem foi excepção.



Hoje segue pelo mesmo caminho, 15,3ºC actuais, embora já tenha tido 15,0ºC, e máxima até ao momento de *16,3ºC*.

Alguns chuviscos, e 82% de humidade. 1018 hPa de pressão e vento fraco.

Mínima de *13,7ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jun 2013 às 20:37)

Boas tardes

Sim sem dúvida,mais um dia da treta.
______

Extremos de hoje: *13,6ºC* / *16,7ºC*
________

T.actual: *14,9ºC*


----------



## miguel (10 Jun 2013 às 00:01)

Boas

Máxima de treta 18,6ºC

A mínima foi de 13,9ºC

Agora estão 15,8ºC e céu muito nublado


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2013 às 02:00)

T.actual: *14,3ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jun 2013 às 02:15)

Boa madrugada.

Ontem, máxima de *16,3ºC*.

De momento sigo com 14,6ºC e céu muito nublado. 86% de humidade e 1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Geiras (10 Jun 2013 às 02:29)

Boas, por cá o céu está muito nublado, temperatura estagnada nos 15,4ºC, valor que permanece desde as cerca de meia noite e 20. A humidade é de 86%.

O vento sopra fraco de Sudoeste.


----------



## miguel (10 Jun 2013 às 10:20)

Boas

Mais um dia de treta por cá estão 16,9ºC e céu encoberto 

A mínima foi de 15,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2013 às 11:05)

Boas

T.minima: *14,2ºC*
T.actual: *15,7ºC*

Céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Quarta-Feira regressa a nortada, e parece que vem para ficar.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jun 2013 às 13:36)

Boa tarde.

Novamente, céu encoberto, constante que se tem aplicado nos últimos dias.

Ainda assim, hoje, ligeiramente mais quente, com 17,0ºC actuais, e 65% de humidade.

1020 hPa de pressão e vento fraco/nulo.

Mínima de *14,5ºC*.


----------



## miguel (10 Jun 2013 às 21:07)

Boas

De tarde acabou o céu por ir ficando pouco nublado a máxima foi de 20,6ºC

Agora estão 16,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jun 2013 às 11:44)

Bons dias

Minima de *12,8ºC*.
Ao inicio da manha chegou a chuviscar,mas mal molhou o chão.
___________________

Neste momento, em Lisboa(Campo Grande), o dia segue  húmido e ameno( *16ºC*).
O céu apresenta-se encoberto e o vento sopra fraco do quadrante *Sul*.
_________________

O regresso do sol está marcado para amanha.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jun 2013 às 12:26)

Continua um tempo de Março ou Abril para aí , 16,9ºC agora e mínima de 13,2ºC.

Vento fraco de sul.


----------



## miguel (11 Jun 2013 às 17:58)

Boas

Dia que iniciou fresco e nublado mas que melhorou bastante de tarde com o céu a ficar pouco nublado e temperatura máxima de *24,3ºC* a mínima foi de *12,4ºC*

Agora estão 23,9ºC e muito sol


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jun 2013 às 20:57)

E eis que... vai chovendo fraco. 

17,8ºC e vento fraco. Algum nevoeiro acima dos 200 m de altitude.

Máxima de *21,7ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jun 2013 às 00:44)

Boas noites

Por aqui este inicio de madrugada segue com céu encoberto, vento fraco e *16,1ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (12 Jun 2013 às 10:46)

minima até agora 16.8ºC
actual: 21.5ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jun 2013 às 11:36)

Olha céu limpo, mas já se sabe que isto significa que lá vem , a nossa amiga nortada mais 1h ou 2h chega.

22,2ºC e 67%, está um rico dia .


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jun 2013 às 12:00)

Boas

Sigo com *20,1ºC*,céu limpo e vento fraco.
Em principio, a nortada desta tarde/noite não deve ser nada de especial, amanha é que ela começa a ficar nervosa.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jun 2013 às 12:03)

Bom dia.

Céu limpo  e vento fraco, com 21,3ºC e 63% de humidade.

1022 hPa de pressão.

Mínima de *15,1ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jun 2013 às 13:24)

Sigo com *22,0ºC* ,nada mau.


----------



## miguel (12 Jun 2013 às 13:31)

Boas

Mínima de 15,7ºC

Agora estou com o maldito SW que estraga qualquer dia quente por aqui! estão 21,0ºC e 69%Hr,  máxima até agora de 23,7ºC mas vai ser batida de longe assim que rode o vento!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jun 2013 às 14:10)

T.actual: *21,5ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jun 2013 às 14:55)

A temperatura tem estado em queda. 20,1ºC actuais com 64% de humidade. Alguns Fractus na faixa NO-O.

Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## david 6 (12 Jun 2013 às 16:15)

minima até agora: 16.8ºC
máxima: 30.3ºC
actual: 29.8ºC e céu limpo, vento fraco com tendência a aumentar


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jun 2013 às 20:58)

Boas

Extremos de hoje: *14,2ºC* / *22,1ºC*

T.actual: *16,4ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jun 2013 às 22:18)

Máxima de *21,5ºC* (mais baixa do que a de ontem).

De momento sigo com céu maioritariamente limpo e 16,1ºC. 81% de humidade.

1021 hPa de pressão e vento em geral fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jun 2013 às 23:45)

T.actual: *15,6ºC*


----------



## miguel (13 Jun 2013 às 11:15)

Boas

Mínima de 16,1ºc

Agora muito sol e 23,1ºC com 64%Hr, 1020,1hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jun 2013 às 11:43)

20,3ºC e vento fraco de NW por enquanto .


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jun 2013 às 11:53)

Boas

T.minima: *14,8ºC*
____

T.actual: *20,9ºC*

Vento moderado do quadrante NE.


----------



## miguel (13 Jun 2013 às 11:55)

24,2ºc e vento muito fraco um dia bem melhor até agora que o de ontem em que a esta hora tinha SW e 21ºC


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jun 2013 às 12:50)

Bom dia.

Imensos Fractus no céu, com a faixa N-O completamente encoberta, e 20,6ºC.

69% de humidade e 1020 hPa de pressão, com vento em geral moderado.

Mínima de *15,3ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jun 2013 às 13:00)

*20,2ºC*.
A nortada começa a soprar com mais intensidade.


----------



## F_R (13 Jun 2013 às 15:12)

Mínima 14,7ºC

Agora 27,6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jun 2013 às 16:53)

Boas

T.actual: *20,5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (13 Jun 2013 às 17:21)

minima: 13.9ºC
máxima: 29.3ºC
rajada máxima: 26.6km/h
actual: 28.3ºC com céu limpo e vento fraco (12km/h) e 50% humidade


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jun 2013 às 20:58)

*15,2ºC* e vento forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2013 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

*14,0ºC* / *22,0ºC*

______

T.actual: *13,9ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jun 2013 às 01:11)

Boa madrugada.

Ontem, máxima de *22,5ºC*.

De momento, sigo com 14,1ºC e 83% de humidade. Vento fraco a moderado.

1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2013 às 09:09)

Bom dia

Minima fresca, cerca de *12,5ºC*.

T.actual: *16,8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2013 às 12:37)

_*Alcabideche*_ segue nos *19,5ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jun 2013 às 13:39)

sigo com 27.1ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco (13km/h)


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jun 2013 às 13:53)

Ou há vento de leste ou não vou passar dos 24ºC, tem estado fraco de norte, mas está a virar para NW em breve, vamos lá ver, tem estado também a dar uns toques de NE .

22,6ºC e 50%.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jun 2013 às 14:19)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *13,3ºC*.

De momento, 21,4ºC, já em queda, pois o vento começou a soprar mais forte do quadrante Oeste.

48% de humidade e 1019 hPa de pressão. Céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2013 às 14:35)

T.actual: *20,4ºC*
____

Cenário actual na praia da Duquesa (Cascais)








Fonte: *Facebook*


----------



## Geiras (14 Jun 2013 às 15:23)

Boa tarde

Por aqui sigo com 26,7ºC e apenas 16%HR 

O vento sopra fraco a moderado com algumas rajadas de NNO.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jun 2013 às 15:26)

sigo com 29.2ºC céu limpo, 33% humidade e vento fraco  (+-14km/h)


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2013 às 16:26)

Extremos de hoje: *12,5ºC* / *21,2ºC*
____

Neste momento, *19,6ºC*,céu limpo e forte *nortada*.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jun 2013 às 17:36)

Claro está, que está uma ventania que é qualquer coisa, já tive 61 km/h.

Máxima de 23,2ºC de momento 19,4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2013 às 17:51)

Aqui na zona a nortada começa a ficar nervosa.
Já foi registada uma rajada *67 km/h*.

T.actual: *18,2ºC*


----------



## david 6 (14 Jun 2013 às 18:11)

minima: 12.8ºC
máxima: 29.5ºC
rajada máxima: 31.4km/h
humidade: 32%
actual: 26.6ºC céu limpo e vento fraco (15km/h)


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2013 às 21:26)

Entretanto, a nortada enfraqueceu um pouco.
T.actual: *14,3ºC*


----------



## david 6 (14 Jun 2013 às 21:39)

sigo com 18.7ºC e vento fraco (11km/k) e 52% humidade


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jun 2013 às 01:48)

A nebulosidade tem provocado um aumento(pequeno) da temperatura.
*14,8ºC* ,vento moderado e céu encoberto.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jun 2013 às 10:54)

Bom dia.

T.minima: *14,0ºC*
T.actual: *18,5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jun 2013 às 14:32)

Sigo com *19,9ºC* e nortada, pois claro.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jun 2013 às 17:35)

Boa tarde

Dia da treta,mais um, por culpa da nortada. 
Extremos de hoje: *14,0ºC* / *20,0ºC*

T.actual: *18,5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (15 Jun 2013 às 18:12)

minima: 14.2ºC
maxima: 28.8ºC
rajada maxima (até agora): 27.2km/h
humidade: 47%
actual: 26.2ºC céu limpo e vento fraco quase moderado (17km/h)


----------



## david 6 (15 Jun 2013 às 21:06)

sigo com 20.2ºC e vento fraco (6.8km/h) e humidade 58%


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jun 2013 às 21:23)

*14,6ºC* e vento moderado.
A minima (*14,0ºC*) deverá ser batida até às 23h:59m.


----------



## Geiras (15 Jun 2013 às 23:54)

Boa noite

Por cá sigo com 16,8ºC, 70%HR e vento fraco de Noroeste.

A máxima de hoje foi de 26,0ºC e a mínima de 15,4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jun 2013 às 00:06)

Extremos de ontem (_actualizados_)

*13,6ºC* / *20,0ºC*

_______________

T.actual: *13,7ºC*


----------



## Maria Papoila (16 Jun 2013 às 09:57)

Bom dia,
Não sei se estão interessados mas .... Marquês de Pombal, céu azul, algumas nuvens branquinhas a passear, sopra um vento leve e o termómetro marca 18º. Está um dia excelente para ir à pastelaria comer um pastel de nata, tomar um café duplo e voltar ao computador. Não é ?


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jun 2013 às 11:07)

Boas

T.minima:*12,9ºC*
T.actual: *16,8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jun 2013 às 17:50)

Boas.

Tarde amena em _*Cascais*_, a temperatura máxima foi naturalmente mais alta do que em _*Alcabideche*_(*19,5ºC*), rondou os *21/22ºC*.
Foto tirada junto à *Baía de Cascais*, por volta das 15h40m.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jun 2013 às 22:27)

*16,5ºC* e chuviscos.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2013 às 00:44)

sigo com 19.4ºC, 81% humidade, vento fraco (7km/h) (mas aumentou desde que começou a chuviscar) e está a chuviscar   já vem o cheirinho a terra molhada


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2013 às 01:01)

O nevoeiro depressa se dissipou.
Por agora, *16,0ºC*, céu encoberto e vento fraco do quadrante *Noroeste*.


----------



## Geiras (17 Jun 2013 às 03:31)

Boa madrugada, por aqui sigo com 16,5ºC e desde há pouco que o vento se moderou um pouco de Oeste.

Ontem os chuviscos renderam 0,3mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jun 2013 às 11:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> O nevoeiro depressa se dissipou.



Ontem tive em Sintra e fiquei chocado com o que se passou a partir do inicio da noite com o aparecimento do dito cujo e algum chuvisco, parecia outro país foi brutal .

13,3ºC / 20,0ºC por aqui ontem.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2013 às 11:24)

*.* os chuviscos graças a 2 frentes deram 1.5mm no artesanal 
acumulado: 1.5mm
minima: 14.5ºC
sigo com 20ºC céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e vento fraco (14.5km/h)


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2013 às 12:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ontem tive em Sintra e fiquei chocado com o que se passou a partir do inicio da noite com o aparecimento do dito cujo e algum chuvisco, parecia outro país foi brutal .



Também não estava a contar, por volta das 3h da manha surgiram (do nada) fortes rajadas acompanhadas por chuviscos,belo Junho.
_______________

T.minima: *13,1ºC*
T.actual: *17,5ºC*
Acumulado: *0,5 mm*


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jun 2013 às 14:27)

Boa tarde.



Mário Barros disse:


> Ontem tive em Sintra e fiquei chocado com o que se passou a partir do inicio da noite com o aparecimento do dito cujo e algum chuvisco, parecia outro país foi brutal .



Sim, por aqui verificou-se o mesmo, desde cerca das 21h até às 23h, sem interrupções, e depois, em formato de _aguaceiros-de-chuvisco_ durante a madrugada.

---

Mínima de *13,2ºC* e actuais *17,0ºC* com céu muito nublado e algum Sol à mistura. Acho espantoso conseguir ter estes valores durante a tarde de um dia de Junho, e na presença de Sol.

59% de humidade e 1017 hPa de pressão, com vento em geral moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2013 às 14:46)

*17,5ºC*
Céu encoberto
Vento moderado de *NO*


----------



## fhff (17 Jun 2013 às 15:56)

Neste momento chove em Colares, Sintra. Não sei quanto acumulou, mas foi um minuto de chuva relativamente intensa.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2013 às 16:06)

Começou a chuviscar.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jun 2013 às 16:14)

Caíram umas pingas e a temperatura desceu aos *16,3ºC* actuais.

Por agora, novamente Sol e 71% de humidade. Negridão a Norte.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2013 às 16:17)

sigo com 23.6ºC e sol céu bocado nublado


----------



## F_R (17 Jun 2013 às 16:22)

Mínima 12,9ºC

Actual 19,9ºC

0,8 mm acumulado


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jun 2013 às 16:47)

Outro aguaceiro, este mais forte, e temperatura a caír para os *15,4ºC*.

77% de humidade e vento moderasdo.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2013 às 17:28)

está a pingar actuais 21.7ºC continua a descer, humidade 50% a subir, vento fraco (15km/h)
rajada maxima: 34.0km/h
precipitaçao acumulado: 1.5mm
maxima: 24.1ºC
minima: 14.5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2013 às 21:25)

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro forte.


----------



## miguel (17 Jun 2013 às 21:29)

Boas

Tanta chuva tanta chuva e só aqui não vi nada...

Mínima de 15,0ºC
Máxima de 21,4ºC

Agora estão 16,6ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jun 2013 às 22:08)

Boa noite.

Máxima praticamente invernal, de *17,4ºC*. Acumulados *1,0 mm*.

Actuais 14,5ºC, com 80% de humidade e 1017 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2013 às 22:26)

Boas

Extremos (miseráveis): *13,1ºC* / *17,7ºC*

T.actual: *13,7ºC*


----------



## Geiras (17 Jun 2013 às 22:58)

Boas

Por cá estou com 15,6ºC e vento fraco de Noroeste.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2013 às 23:21)

sigo com 16.5ºC, 70% humidade vento fraco (7.5km/h) e 1.5mm acumulado (tudo da madrugada anterior)


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2013 às 00:40)

por aqui vai chuviscando de forma intensa sigo com 15.9ºC e 75% humidade


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2013 às 00:49)

chove agora de forma mais intensa, sigo com 0.7mm


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2013 às 01:13)

está a parar, só já pinga, acumulei 2.2mm, sigo com 15ºC e 82% humidade


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2013 às 01:20)

Boa madrugada.

Sigo com chuviscos, *12,7ºC* e vento forte.
Já foi registada uma rajada de *57 km/h*.
Acumulado: *0,3 mm*


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jun 2013 às 09:17)

Mínima de  13,3ºC, até agora 0,4 mm e 14,8ºC, parece que estamos em Fevereiro .

Vento fraco de NW.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2013 às 09:52)

bem sigo com 16ºC, 86% humidade e 7.8mm acumulado   , neste momento está a pingar


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2013 às 12:33)

Boas

Temperatura minima:*12,7ºC*
Temperatura actual: *15,8ºC*
Acumulado: *1,0 mm*


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2013 às 12:39)

minima: 14.7ºC
actual: 19.6ºC com 75% humidade, vento fraco (12km/h) e céu muito nublado com algumas abertas, entretanto já caiu mais um aguaceiro moderado, acumulado vai em 8.5mm


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jun 2013 às 13:14)

Boa tarde.

Madrugada e manhã de aguaceiros, em geral fracos. Ainda assim, sigo com *1,0 mm* acumulado.

Mínima de *13,3ºC* e actuais 16,7ºC, com 72% de humidade e vento moderado.

1015 hPa de pressão, e bastantes Cumulus/Fractus no céu.


----------



## miguel (18 Jun 2013 às 13:16)

Boas

Mínima de 14,1ºC

Precipitação de madrugada 1,6mm

Agora sigo com 19,8ºC, 68%Hr, 1015,5hpa e vento fraco o céu está encoberto


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2013 às 13:26)

*16,6ºC* e vento forte.


----------



## AnDré (18 Jun 2013 às 13:35)

Logo à uma da manhã, o dia começou com um aguaceiro bastante intenso.

Durante a manhã sucederam-se aguaceiros fracos.

Caneças segue com 4,2mm acumulados desde as 0h.
21,6mm este mês.

A temperatura, segue para já nos 15,1ºC - que é a máxima do dia.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2013 às 16:48)

*17,4ºC* e vento moderado a forte.
Inúmeras rajadas superiores a *40 km/h*.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2013 às 18:07)

minima: 14.7ºC
maxima: 23.3ºC
precipitaçao acumulado: 8.5mm
rajada maxima: 37.0km/h
actual:
-22.3ºC
-humidade:56%
-vento fraco (13km/h)
-céu pouco nublado


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2013 às 20:10)

Boas tardes

*Dados de hoje em Alcabideche*

Temperatura minima: *12,7ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *18,2ºC*
Rajada máxima: *57 km/h*
Precipitação acumulada: *1,0 mm*
___

*15,3ºC* e vento forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2013 às 23:28)

A noite segue fresca, *13,5ºC*.
Bastante nebulosidade e vento moderado.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jun 2013 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

13,3ºC / 18,3ºC e 1,0 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2013 às 01:41)

*14,1ºC* e vento moderado.
Hoje, a máxima deverá chegar aos *19,0ºC*/*19,5ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jun 2013 às 13:20)

Boa tarde.

Ontem, máxima de *18,4ºC*.

Hoje, mínima de *13,8ºC* e actuais 17,3ºC com céu encoberto. 

70% de humidade e 1020 hPa de pressão, com vento fraco a moderado de NO (315º).


----------



## david 6 (19 Jun 2013 às 13:25)

minima: 14.0ºC
actual: 21.5ºC, 61% humidade, vento fraco (15km/h) céu muit nublado


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2013 às 13:26)

Boas tardes

T.minima: *13,0ºC*
T.actual: *17,5ºC*


----------



## miguel (19 Jun 2013 às 13:35)

Boas

Mínima de 14,9ºC

Dia de céu nublado mas ainda assim mais agradável que ontem!

Temperatura atual 21,0ºC


----------



## david 6 (19 Jun 2013 às 17:01)

minima: 14.0ºC
maxima: 24.0ºC
rajada maxima até agora: 35.7km/h
actual:
-22.9ºC
-vento moderado (21km/h)
-humidade 52%
-céu pouco nublado


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2013 às 17:02)

Boas.

Mais um dia igual a tantos outros, cinzento e fresco.
Extremos de hoje: *13,0º*C / *18,4ºC*
_________

T.actual: *16,8ºC*
_____

Venham lá essas temperaturas decentes.


----------



## miguel (19 Jun 2013 às 17:49)

Boas

A máxima de hoje acabou por ficar abaixo do esperado sendo ainda mais baixa que ontem!!

Máxima de 21,3ºC

Rajada máxima até agora 45km/h

Temperatura actual 20,4ºC


----------



## F_R (19 Jun 2013 às 19:41)

Mínima: 13,5ºC
Máxima: 23,1ºC

Actual: 18,6ºC


----------



## miguel (19 Jun 2013 às 21:17)

A noite segue fria estão 17,0ºC, 75%Hr e vento moderado a rajada máxima foi de 50km/h pelas 20:28


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jun 2013 às 21:22)

Máxima de 18,1ºC menos 0,2ºC que ontem.

Agora 15.3ºC e vento fraco de NW/N.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2013 às 22:00)

A noite segue desagradável, mais uma.
*14,4ºC*, muitas nuvens e vento moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jun 2013 às 22:12)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *18,0ºC*, menos 0,4ºC que ontem.

Por agora, 15,0ºC, com céu encoberto e vento moderado. 79% de humidade.

1021 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2013 às 02:14)

Boas

Madrugada segue fresca, *13,4ºC*.
Céu estrelado e forte nortada.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2013 às 12:16)

Bom dia

T.minima: *12,4ºC*
T.actual: *17,2ºC*


----------



## miguel (20 Jun 2013 às 13:18)

Boas

Mínima ainda baixa para a época do ano por aqui 14,2ºC

Finalmente chegou o céu limpo já estava farto de tanta palha!!

Temperatura actual 21,9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jun 2013 às 13:19)

Mínima de 13,4ºC e rajada máxima até agora de 64 km/h.

De momento 18,2ºC e vento moderado a forte de NW.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2013 às 13:27)

*17,4ºC* e forte nortada.

Rajada máxima: 57 km/h


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jun 2013 às 15:20)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *13,3ºC*.

Actuais 18,8ºC com vento moderado e ainda algumas nuvens sobre a Serra.

54% de humidade e 1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2013 às 15:48)

Extremos de hoje: *12,4ºC* / *18,8ºC*
_______

Neste momento, *17,6ºC* e vento forte.


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2013 às 16:05)

neste momento 26.0ºC céu limpo e vento fraco (15.5km/h)


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jun 2013 às 20:29)

Há quantidade de fractus enorme, possa, e algo engraçado pelo meio . Máxima de 19,8ºC e agora 16,0ºC.


----------



## CptRena (20 Jun 2013 às 20:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> Há quantidade de fractus enorme, possa, e algo engraçado pelo meio .



Isso é o(s) capacete(s) da Serra de Sintra?


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2013 às 20:50)

CptRena disse:


> Isso é o(s) capacete(s) da Serra de Sintra?



Sim deve ser, o famoso capacete da Serra de Sintra.

Deixo aqui outra perspectiva.






___

T.actual: *15,0ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2013 às 23:23)

Entretanto, vão caindo uns borrifos,uma especie de _morrinha_.
A nortada abrandou consideravelmente.
*15,2ºC*.


----------



## miguel (20 Jun 2013 às 23:36)

A máxima foi aos 24,2ºC

Rajada máxima 53,1km/h (21:30)

Agora estão 16,8ºC e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2013 às 02:04)

Boas

Por aqui continuam os borrifos,agora acompanhados por uma nevoa.
Vento fraco e temperatura estagnada(*15,1ºC*).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jun 2013 às 08:41)

Há pouco com 16,7 ºC.

Mais um dia abaixo da média para finais de Junho.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2013 às 12:38)

Boas

T.minima: *14,6ºC*
T.actual: *19,0ºC*
___

Perspectiva-se um fim de semana(aqui, *arredores de Alcabideche/Cascais*)  muito ventoso, contudo,é a partir de Segunda-feira  que o calor regressa em força.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jun 2013 às 13:15)

Inicio o Verão com céu encoberto e 18,3ºC.

68% de humidade e 1022 hPa de pressão. Vento fraco a moderado.

Mínima de *14,8ºC*, com nevoeiro durante a madrugada.


----------



## miguel (21 Jun 2013 às 13:26)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 16,6ºc boa subida!

Agora estão 22,3ºc e vento fraco céu nublado mas com grandes abertas

No fim de semana apesar do vento vai estar bem quentinho na mesma...


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2013 às 13:38)

*18,8ºC* , céu encoberto e vento moderado do quadrante *NO*.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2013 às 14:11)

actual: 24.7ºC e vento fraco a moderado (18.5km/h)


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2013 às 14:56)

Grande vendaval por aqui, a nortada está nervosa,várias rajadas acima dos *55 km/h*.
Temperatura em queda...*18,3ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jun 2013 às 16:20)

Eu pensei que era hoje que ia aos 20ºC afinal não passei dos 19,2ºC ainda .


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2013 às 16:28)

Muito,muito vento por estas bandas.
Foi registada agora mesmo,  a rajada máxima do dia *72 km/h*.
As arvores vão dançando bem,já os caixotes do lixo...KO.


----------



## overcast (21 Jun 2013 às 17:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Muito,muito vento por estas bandas.
> Foi registada agora mesmo,  a rajada máxima do dia *72 km/h*.
> As arvores vão dançando bem,já os caixotes do lixo...KO.



É verdade.. hoje vento é coisa que não falta 

[ame="http://youtu.be/AAozqQk0i-o"]http://youtu.be/AAozqQk0i-o[/ame]


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jun 2013 às 17:09)

overcast disse:


> É verdade.. hoje vento é coisa que não falta





Quem estiver na praia (se for maluco o suficiente) a esta hora está: "Porra para esta porcaria, é todos os anos esta m**** só vento vento vento, eu vou masé sair daqui que não se pode" .

Aqui só ainda tive 61 km/h, não está muito vento pois está de norte.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2013 às 17:23)

Bom registo *Overcast*.
Este fim de semana temos mais.




Mário Barros disse:


> Quem estiver na praia (se for maluco o suficiente) a esta hora está: "Porra para esta porcaria, é todos os anos esta m**** só vento vento vento, eu vou masé sair daqui que não se pode" .



Sim,principalmente no Guincho, areia a bater no corpo parecem agulhadas.
___

Forte nortada e *18,1ºC*.


----------



## miguel (21 Jun 2013 às 20:08)

Boas

Máxima por aqui muito aquém do esperado!! 22,9ºC quando o previsto era de 26ºC 

Rajada máxima 48km/h

Agora estão 19,9ºC, 61%Hr, 1020,8hpa e vento fraco


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Jun 2013 às 20:42)

Boa tarde ! De volta ao MeteoPT  

De momento 18.3ºC com vento moderado.


----------



## blade (22 Jun 2013 às 08:25)

já viram as novas previsões do ipma dão 39ºc para lisboa no domingo depois deste


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jun 2013 às 11:28)

blade disse:


> já viram as novas previsões do ipma dão 39ºc para lisboa no domingo depois deste



Previsões a mais de 96h valem o que valem, são bastante inconsistentes.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jun 2013 às 11:28)

De momento com 26,4 ºC e vento fraco de Oeste.

Aquece rapidamente nesta manhã de céu limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Jun 2013 às 11:43)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> De momento com 26,4 ºC e vento fraco de Oeste.
> 
> Aquece rapidamente nesta manhã de céu limpo.



Bom dia.

Por aqui, ainda bem mais fresco, com 22.7ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## david 6 (22 Jun 2013 às 12:13)

sigo com 27.1ºC, céu limpo e vento frac (10km/h), hoje é para ultrapassar os 30ºC sem dúvida


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jun 2013 às 12:17)

24,4ºC, bonito .

Vento fraco de norte.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jun 2013 às 12:44)

Salvé.

Ainda que a madrugada tenha sido ventosa, húmida e fresca, com mínima de *14,0ºC*, sigo com 23,8ºC e 38% de humidade.

Vento em geral moderado do quadrante Norte e 1022 hPa de pressão, com céu limpo, exceptuando um ou outro Cirrus.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Jun 2013 às 13:34)

Boa tarde.

De momento com 28.6ºC e vento em geral moderado. Mínima de 14.7ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2013 às 21:50)

Boas pessoal

Alcabideche, teve uma maxima de *22,7ºC*.
Vale da Mangancha(Mafra), teve uma máxima de *25,3ºC*.

Foto tirada esta manha na praia da Ribeira d´ilhas (Mafra)





Entretanto, deixei instalado no 2º local de seguimento, um sensor de temperatura de forma a registar o valor mais alto da semana tórrida que aí vem,acredito num valor próximo dos *36ºC/37ºC*(ou talvez mais,fica a dúvida) no próximo Sabado terei conhecimento do extremo de temperatura.A minha ideia é perceber se este vale é um valente forno ou não. Fica a foto do local onde está instalado o sensor/abrigo, mesmo no fundo de vale a 10 metros da linha de água.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jun 2013 às 22:43)

Máxima de 31,0 ºC.

Ainda com 20,3 ºC e vento fraco de ONO.


----------



## david 6 (22 Jun 2013 às 23:23)

minima: 13.4ºC
máxima: 33.1ºC
rajada maxima: 30.3km/h
actual:
-19.9ºC
-68% humidade
-vento fraco (7km/h)


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Jun 2013 às 23:46)

Neste momento 18.9ºC e vento em geral fraco.


----------



## miguel (22 Jun 2013 às 23:47)

Boas

Máxima de *31,6ºC*

Agora estão 20,0ºC e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2013 às 23:54)

Continua o vendaval ,*15,5ºC*.
Rajada máxima : *73 km/h*


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jun 2013 às 23:58)

Máxima de 26,9ºC.

De momento 15,9ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## david 6 (23 Jun 2013 às 01:52)

actual 17.4ºC, 78% humidade e vento fraco (5km/h)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jun 2013 às 11:18)

Já com 25,1 ºC e vento moderado de NNO.

Céu pouco nublado por cirrus.


----------



## homem do mar (23 Jun 2013 às 11:37)

Já viram as temperaturas que estão a dar para santarém nos próximos dias?
na ordem dos 37,38 graus acho um exagero tendo em conta o vento que tá pouco deve ultrapassar os 32 ainda hoje as 11 horas a temperatura não passava dos 19 isto nem parece verão!


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jun 2013 às 11:55)

Bom dia.

Extremos de ontem, de *14,0ºC* / *25,7ºC*.

Nesta madrugada, mínima de *14,3ºC*.

De momento sigo com apenas 21,9ºC e 43% de humidade. Bastante vento do quadrante Norte.

1021 hPa de pressão e céu maioritariamente limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2013 às 12:15)

Boas

T.minima: *14,0ºC*
____

Por aqui,  tempo pouco quente comparando com os valores das estações circundantes, sigo com *20,0ºC*.
Vento moderado a forte.
___

Amanha regressa o calor,a temperatura vai disparar,impressionante.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jun 2013 às 12:39)

Ontem quando cheguei a casa pelas 4h fazia tanto vento que parecia um temporal sem chuva, rajada máxima de 68 km/h.

De momento vento moderado de norte e 23,4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2013 às 13:01)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ontem quando cheguei a casa pelas 4h fazia tanto vento que parecia um temporal sem chuva, rajada máxima de 68 km/h.



Por aqui também o mesmo cenário, rajada máxima de 79 km/h.Sinceros pesames para as roupas que estavam nos estendais.
Enfim, é o poder da nortada na zona.

____________

Por aqui, a temperatura pouco soube, a forte nortada não deixa.
Sigo com uns miseráveis *20,5ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Jun 2013 às 13:50)

Boa tarde !

Actual temperatura de 27.4ºC e vento moderado. Humidade de 36%.


----------



## miguel (23 Jun 2013 às 14:07)

Boas

Mínima de 16,8ºC

Agora sigo com 29,6ºC e vento ainda moderado com rajadas


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2013 às 14:57)

Extremos de hoje: *14,0ºC* / *21,5ºC*

Neste momento, *20,4ºC* e forte nortada.
Várias rajadas acima dos *50 km/h*.
______

Neste momento ocorre um incêndio na freguesia de Alcabideche, mais propriamente na Biscaia.
Com esta nortada fortíssima não vai ser nada fácil combater as chamas.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jun 2013 às 15:20)

Sigo com 23,3ºC, 42% de humidade, e vento moderado do quadrante Norte. 

Hoje será um dia mais fresco que ontem.

---

Impressionante o constraste entre o extremo-litoral, e regiões do interior.

Às 14h, Sintra-Pena com *15,6ºC* e Viana do Alentejo com *35,6ºC*.

Uma diferença de exactamente 20,0ºC em cerca de 150 km.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2013 às 15:50)

Gilmet disse:


> Impressionante o constraste entre o extremo-litoral, e regiões do interior.
> 
> Às 14h, Sintra-Pena com *15,6ºC* e Viana do Alentejo com *35,6ºC*.
> 
> Uma diferença de exactamente 20,0ºC em cerca de 150 km.



Sem duvida, a ultima actualização das 14horas, aumentou a  dita diferença para os 21,1ºC.
__________

T.actual: *20,2ºC*


----------



## F_R (23 Jun 2013 às 20:08)

Mínima 14,5ºC
Máxima 32,3ºC

Agora 26,7ºC


----------



## miguel (23 Jun 2013 às 20:14)

Boas

A máxima hoje foi 1ºc mais baixa que ontem

Máxima 30,7ºC
Mínima 16,9ºC

Agora estão 25,1ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Jun 2013 às 20:19)

Máxima de 29.5ºC.

De momento com 25.1ºC e como sempre vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2013 às 20:21)

*17,5ºC* e vento forte.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jun 2013 às 20:39)

Máxima de 24,9ºC, agora 19,5ºC e vento moderado de NW, espero que não fique tão forte como ontem de noite.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2013 às 21:10)

Final de dia fresco, sigo com *16,4ºC* e vento bastante forte.
Foi registada há minutos , uma rajada de *70 km/h*.
_____

Segundo a previsão do Foreca/ECM, amanha Alcabideche pode chegar aos *36ºC*.
Acho "_muita fruta_",a ver vamos.

Mario e Gilmet, qual é a vossa opinião?


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jun 2013 às 21:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mario e Gilmet, qual é a vossa opinião?



Amanhã deverá, sem dúvida, aquecer, com o vento a rodar para N-NE à superfície, e mantendo-se persistente do quadrante Este em altura já a partir da madrugada. Ainda assim, 36ºC é uma previsão exagerada, ainda por cima para uma região tão próxima do mar. Creio que o Foreca faça uma interpolação de dados a partir de previsões para localizações concretas como Lisboa (ver que o IPMA também prevê 36ºC para amanhã, para a capital) em detrimento de outras com situações climáticas particulares, como é o caso da região de Sintra. 

Se pudesse apostar, diria que para os nossos lados, não passaremos dos 30ºC/31ºC, com uma redução substancial da temperatura na proximidade da faixa costeira, especialmente porque nesses locais ainda é possível que haja "guinadas" de vento de NNO-NO.

---

Máxima de *23,6ºC *e actuais 17,6ºC com 56% de humidade.

1019 hPa de pressão e vento moderado.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jun 2013 às 21:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mario e Gilmet, qual é a vossa opinião?



Aqui até hoje o valor máximo foi 38,3ºC a 26 de Junho de 2012 só não foi mais alto porque apareceu vento de SW.







Agora, no caso de amanhã tudo dependerá do vento, não faço ideia, acho difícil chegar a tais valores, hoje não fui além dos 24,9ºC, subir um pouco mais 10ºC de um dia para o outro ? Acho difícil. Se for aos 30ºC já é bom .


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2013 às 22:25)

Obrigado pela prontidão das respostas.
Concordo, também acho o valor excessivo,começo achar que o Foreca prevê as minimas com maior exactidão,isto comparando com as máximas,pelo menos para Alcabideche costuma ser  assim. Aqui  tive uma maxima de apenas 21,5ºC, devido a nortada fortissima, hoje foi possivelmente o dia mais ventoso deste ano, dezenas de rajadas superiores a 55 km/h, com uma rajada maxima de 80km/h.No dia 26 de junho do ano passado, registei 36,6ºC , a máxima de 2012.
O *yr.no* aponta para esse intervalo 30/32ºC, por norma, a previsão é excelente. A ver vamos.





O que vale é que a partir de Terça Feira, devo registar maximas  bem elevadas, pois vou estar a reportar a partir do meu 2º local de seguimento, e lá acredito que a conversa será outra.


----------



## homem do mar (23 Jun 2013 às 23:05)

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=306&gid=2263480&la=18&mfreg=007&mfvar=TMP2m 
Bem parece que amanha a zona de mértola vai chegar aos 40 graus e parece ser a única em toda a zona ibérica


----------



## david 6 (23 Jun 2013 às 23:06)

minima: 15.0ºC
máxima: 32.5ºC (0.6ºC mais baixo que ontem)
rajada máximo: 26.6km/h
actual:
-ainda 20.8ºC
-54% humidade
-vento fraco (5.5km/h)


----------



## homem do mar (23 Jun 2013 às 23:25)

Coruche no próximo domingo pode chegar aos 40 graus 
http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/meteogramas/gfs-portugal


----------



## Lightning (24 Jun 2013 às 00:38)

Por aqui a noite segue quente com 20,8ºC e com a _trovoada_  do São João...

Actualmente vendo fraco ou nulo e ouvem-se trovões vindos do fogo de artifício de Almada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jun 2013 às 00:50)

Lightning disse:


> Por aqui a noite segue quente com 20,8ºC e com a _trovoada_  do São João...
> 
> Actualmente vendo fraco ou nulo e ouvem-se trovões vindos do fogo de artifício de Almada.



Então já sei de onde vêm os passos do monstro que penso terem acabado agora...

Noite agradável de céu limpo, Lua bem brilhante e algum vento refrescante


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jun 2013 às 01:01)

Bem,a temperatura disparou. 
*19,7ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jun 2013 às 01:58)

Aqui pela _Sibéria _ sigo com 15,5ºC em queda, e 70% de humidade.

1018 hPa de pressão e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jun 2013 às 02:12)

homem do mar disse:


> Coruche no próximo domingo pode chegar aos 40 graus
> http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/meteogramas/gfs-portugal



Não é nada de outro mundo,nos últimos verões, tenho verificado que *Coruche* tem sempre alguns dias com temperaturas superiores aos *39ºC*.
A sua localização explica muita coisa, pois a vila encontra-se no fundo de vale(cota 30/35m) junto ao rio do Sorraia,devido á mesma característica(orográfica),  *Alvega*, por exemplo, apresenta temperaturas igualmente elevadas.





________

Chegou a tocar nos *20,4ºC* 
Agora desceu um pouco, *19,4ºC* ainda assim, excelente temperatura.

Entretanto, a estação de Colares(Sintra) voltou ao activo.
Às 0horas a temperatura ia nos 12,5ºC, mais uma madrugada de inversão térmica no vale da ribeira de Colares.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jun 2013 às 07:21)

Antevê-se uma tarde de muito prazer, a máxima será elevadíssima.

De momento com 18,1 ºC e vento completamente nulo.

Todas as condições reunidas para já.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jun 2013 às 08:33)

Já 23,5ºC, vamos ver até onde vai hoje .


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jun 2013 às 09:23)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Antevê-se uma tarde de muito prazer, a máxima será elevadíssima.



Tremendo prazer, quer esta tarde, quer as restantes desta semana que se inicia.

---

Mínima de *13,6ºC* e já 24,0ºC, em subida.

32% de humidade e 1018 hPa de pressão, com vento fraco do quadrante E.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jun 2013 às 09:41)

Bom dia.


Colares,Sintra registou uma minima de *7ºC*.
A rede hidrográfica da zona trabalhou bem. 
____________

A minima de hoje ficou-se nos *17,8ºC*.
Neste momento, já existe algum calor, estão *25,5ºC*.
O céu apresenta-se limpo e o vento sopra moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jun 2013 às 10:50)

O vento vai enfraquecendo lentamente, aquece bem, sigo com *27,1ºC*.
______

Entretanto, reparei que existe uma nova estação meteorológica  no *wunderground.com*, esta encontra-se na zona da Cotovia,Sesimbra.
Os dados apresentados parecem-me correctos.
Fica o link http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ISESIMBR2


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jun 2013 às 11:19)

Depois de uma mínima de *13,4ºC* a temperatura vai subindo bem.

Neste momento segue nos *30,0ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jun 2013 às 11:49)

Começa a ficar calor. 
_*Alcabideche*_ segue nos *28,4ºC*.
A cidade de _*Torres Vedras*_  segue quente, *30,0ºC*.

Segundo sei, o meu 2ºlocal de seguimento é mais quente que Torres Vedras, portanto, aquilo hoje deve torrar a sério.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jun 2013 às 12:02)

28,0ºC, está a 2ºC do que previ de máxima, está quase, mas também deve estar quase a rodar para NW .


----------



## Geiras (24 Jun 2013 às 12:08)

Bom dia!

Por cá sigo com 30,5ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## homem do mar (24 Jun 2013 às 12:10)

por aqui 29 graus deve aquecer + um pouco  durante a tarde e chegar aos 34 não mais que isso.


----------



## lsalvador (24 Jun 2013 às 12:16)

Por Tomar ate ao momento

Máxima : 32.2 °C (11:11 UTC)	
Mínima  : 9.3 °C (05:34 UTC)


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jun 2013 às 12:17)

Alcabideche: *29,1º*

Parede: *30,4º*

Torres Vedras: *31,0º*


----------



## homem do mar (24 Jun 2013 às 12:20)

lsalvador disse:


> Por Tomar ate ao momento
> 
> Máxima : 32.2 °C (11:11 UTC)
> Mínima  : 9.3 °C (05:34 UTC)



Em que freguesia está a estação de Tomar?


----------



## fsl (24 Jun 2013 às 12:24)

Nova-Oeiras já vai em 31.0


----------



## lsalvador (24 Jun 2013 às 12:25)

homem do mar disse:


> Em que freguesia está a estação de Tomar?



Cardelas / Valdonas


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jun 2013 às 12:51)

Alcabideche segue nos *30,0ºC*. 
Já vou com *8,5ºC* a mais, comparando com a máxima de ontem(*21,5ºC*).


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jun 2013 às 13:18)

30,4ºC, já passei o que previ .

Vento fraco e continua de NE.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Jun 2013 às 13:19)

Boa tarde ! 

Estão 33.8ºC neste momento com vento fraco ! Tende a aquecer. A Moita soma e segue com 34.3ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jun 2013 às 13:20)

*31,2ºC * epa ligaram o forno aqui na zona.


Já vou com quase *10ºC* a mais comparativamente a ontem, impressionante.
______

*Torres Vedras* segue nos *33,0ºC*.


----------



## lsalvador (24 Jun 2013 às 13:59)

Tomar neste momento : 34.8º


----------



## Sanxito (24 Jun 2013 às 14:01)

Boas pessoal.
Por cá sigo com 32.5ºc e 28%HR, +4,2ºc do que ontem pela mesma hora. Não acredito que chegue aos 36/37 previstos para a zona, talvez até aos 35ºc. A ver vamos. Cumprimentos.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jun 2013 às 14:06)

Bastante calor aqui em _*Alcabideche*_, *32,0ºC*.

Torres Vedras segue nos *34,2ºC*.
No vale da Mangancha, devem estar uns 35/36ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jun 2013 às 14:07)

Na Moita já chegou aos *35,2ºC*


----------



## miguel (24 Jun 2013 às 14:20)

Boas

Mínima quase tropical 19,4ºC

Agora estão uns escaldantes 35,8ºC e já esteve 36,4ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Jun 2013 às 14:28)

34.8ºC de momento !


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jun 2013 às 14:36)

T.actual: *32,5ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (24 Jun 2013 às 14:46)

Bem por aqui tem sido um pouco  por agora  apenas 33ºgraus  acho que não deve ultrapassar os 34, mas veremos que ainda é cedo


----------



## david 6 (24 Jun 2013 às 14:48)

por estes lados já vou com *36.3ºC*

para quem estava prai a comentar que coruche podia chegar aos 40ºC no fim de semana (que dúvido, porque esta saida ja baixo os ºC para 36/37) eu não me admirava nada, eu sou de Coruche (mais propriamente Fajarda a 7km de Coruche) e durante o verão todos os anos há dias de muito calor que bate algumas vezes os 40ºC, às vezes sendo mesmo o sitio mais quente de Portugal num dia ou pelo menos ali na luta no Top 5


----------



## miguel (24 Jun 2013 às 14:50)

*36,9ºC* e apenas 19%Hr o vento é quase nulo...com sorte toca os 40ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (24 Jun 2013 às 14:52)

Boa tarde,
No Marquês estão 33º e está vento que sopra com bafo quente. Uf, coca-cola gelada ao almoço e agora ar condicionado


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jun 2013 às 14:59)

Ambiente tórrido na rua,continua a subir, sigo com *33,2ºC*. 
Ontem a máxima foi de *21,5ºC*, diferença brutal, isto até faz mal a saúde.


----------



## lsalvador (24 Jun 2013 às 15:08)

Tomar com 36,1º


----------



## david 6 (24 Jun 2013 às 15:13)

por aqui *36.5ºC* e 20% humidade


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jun 2013 às 15:24)

Vai subindo...*33,8ºC*(actual maxima).


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Jun 2013 às 15:24)

Fui à instantes aos 36.0ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jun 2013 às 15:42)

Já foi ultrapassada a " _*barreira*_" dos 34ºC, não esperava tanto calor para a minha zona. 
T.actual: *34,1ºC*


----------



## miguel (24 Jun 2013 às 15:45)

*37,7ºC* a máxima até ao momento!!

Agora estão 37,4ºC e 18%Hr


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jun 2013 às 15:57)

Mário Barros disse:


> Agora, no caso de amanhã tudo dependerá do vento, não faço ideia, acho difícil chegar a tais valores, hoje não fui além dos 24,9ºC, subir um pouco mais 10ºC de um dia para o outro ? Acho difícil. Se for aos 30ºC já é bom .



Esse moderador chamado Mário Barros é um mentiroso , xiii, já ultrupassei os 30ºC em larga escala vou com 33,7ºC.

Vamos lá ver se o vento chega a rodar, o final da tarde é o limite, continua de NE e fraco .


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jun 2013 às 16:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> Esse moderador chamado Mário Barros é um mentiroso , xiii, já ultrupassei os 30ºC em larga escala vou com 33,7ºC.



Afinal, o foreca tinha alguma razão.
________

Bem, os extremos  estão registados.
*17,8ºC* / *34,2ºC* (hoje)
*14,0ºC* / *21,5ºC* (ontem)

Subiu *12,7ºC* de um dia para outro,impressionante.
Um verdadeiro disparo.
_________

T.actual: *32,1ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jun 2013 às 16:05)

Sigo com 33,7ºC e 25% de humidade.


----------



## david 6 (24 Jun 2013 às 16:10)

ai está, ultrapassei a barreira dos 37ºC que estava duvidoso se conseguia ou não hoje
sigo com *37.1ºC* , 19% humidade e vento praticamente nulo (3km/h)


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jun 2013 às 16:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> Subiu *12,7ºC* de um dia para outro,impressionante.
> Um verdadeiro disparo.



No litoral é assim, estamos ao sabor do vento, a temperatura depende dele em quase todas as situações.

Vento a rodar para NW máxima de 34,4ºC, neste momento 33,8ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jun 2013 às 16:45)

34,4ºC, humidade mantém-se nos 25%.


----------



## lsalvador (24 Jun 2013 às 16:47)

Tomar, acabou de bater a barreira dos 37º, até ao momento a máxima do ano.


----------



## david 6 (24 Jun 2013 às 16:47)

por aqui continua nos 37.1ºC, humidade baixou para 18% e o vento passou de praticamente nulo para vento fraco (6.5km/h)


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jun 2013 às 16:53)

*31,5ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## F_R (24 Jun 2013 às 16:56)

Por Abrantes

Mínima 16,6ºC

Agora  36,2ºC que é a máxima até ao momento

humidade relativa de 13%


----------



## Maria Papoila (24 Jun 2013 às 17:03)

O quê? 36º marca o termómetro aqui no Marquês? Estou a ver bem??


----------



## miguel (24 Jun 2013 às 17:05)

Aqui a máxima foi de *38,3ºC* um verdadeiro dia infernal!

Agora estão 37,4ºC e 19%Hr o vento continua fraco


----------



## Microburst (24 Jun 2013 às 17:09)

A gozar o feriado municipal de São João - sim, também se celebra o São João em Almada  -, Cacilhas segue às 17h com 37,5ºC, temperatura máxima até esta altura, humidade apenas em 19% e vento fraco de E/NE.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jun 2013 às 17:14)

A temperatura atingiu os *33,5ºC* às 15:26, mas por agora, já desce.

31,6ºC actuais, com 28% de humidade e 1018 hPa de pressão. Vento fraco do quadrante Oeste.

Mínima de *13,6ºC*, consagrando uma sensacional amplitude térmica.


----------



## homem do mar (24 Jun 2013 às 17:21)

Como eu previa isto hoje não iria passar os 34º  
Máxima de 33.6º por agora 33.3ºgraus.
No entanto acho que o meu sensor deve estar avariado já que tomar que é aqui ao lado registou 37ºgraus o que é uma diferença considerável.


----------



## fsl (24 Jun 2013 às 17:22)

Nova-Oeiras está com 35.8, mas não deve subir mais pois está a levantar-se algum Vento e do quadrante Norte.


----------



## lsalvador (24 Jun 2013 às 17:23)

homem do mar disse:


> Como eu previa isto hoje não iria passar os 34º
> Máxima de 33.6º por agora 33.3ºgraus.
> No entanto acho que o meu sensor deve estar avariado já que tomar que é aqui ao lado registou 37ºgraus o que é uma diferença considerável.



Pode não estar, só por eu ter tido 37 e tu não teres passado dos 33,6 é perfeitamente normal.


----------



## lsalvador (24 Jun 2013 às 17:24)

A estação oficial do IPMA em Valdonas as 15H utc tinha 37,2º


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jun 2013 às 17:30)

Sigo com 33,9ºC, 30% e vento fraco a moderado de ENE.


----------



## homem do mar (24 Jun 2013 às 17:30)

lsalvador disse:


> Pode não estar, só por eu ter tido 37 e tu não teres passado dos 33,6 é perfeitamente normal.



não é só disso é que dá mesmo a sensação que a temperatura está mais alta do que aquilo que aparece


----------



## fsl (24 Jun 2013 às 17:50)

Nova-Oeiras :

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 24-06-13 17:47)
Temperatura: 34.5°C 	Wind chill: 34.5°C 	Humidade: 29% 	Ponto Condensação: 13.9°C
Pressão: 1015.1 hPa 	Vento: 22.5 km/hr  N 	Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr 	Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Jun 2013 às 18:36)

36.8ºC neste momento ! Incrível a temperatura a esta hora, visto que daqui a pouco são 19h.


----------



## Microburst (24 Jun 2013 às 18:41)

36,6ºC por aqui neste momento (18h40), mas o ar é tão quente e seco que de facto dá a sensação de estar muito mais do que isso. O vento nesta altura sopra moderado de NE, ocasionalmente com rajadas, hr nos 18%.


----------



## Geiras (24 Jun 2013 às 18:58)

Boas

Por cá, embora o vento sopra de Noroeste, estou neste momento com a máxima do dia, 35,4ºC e 16%HR.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jun 2013 às 19:24)

Já abaixo dos 30, sigo com 29,9ºC, 35% e vento fraco a moderado, com rajadas, de NW.


----------



## miguel (24 Jun 2013 às 19:28)

Boas

Aqui depois dos 38,3ºc máxima do ano e a 1ºc das máximas do ano dos últimos dois anos, sigo agora ainda com 34,6ºc


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jun 2013 às 19:29)

Há momentos com o carro:

Vila Verde 24ºC
Entrada do ic19 em Sintra 27ºC
Cacém 28ºC
Barcarena 29ºC
Queluz 31ºC

A Davis marca agora 29,3ºC e vento fraco de NNO.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Jun 2013 às 20:16)

Máxima de 36.8ºC. De momento ainda com 31.7ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## david 6 (24 Jun 2013 às 20:33)

minima: 13.5ºC
máxima: *37.2ºC*  máxima do ano até agora que amanha espero ser batida
actual: 31.7ºC ainda


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jun 2013 às 20:44)

Boas

*26,4ºC* e vento moderado.
Excelente fim de dia.


----------



## Lightning (24 Jun 2013 às 20:57)

Máxima de hoje: 35,8ºC às 18:07h (ainda por cima)


----------



## Sanxito (24 Jun 2013 às 21:23)

Boas. 
Hoje acabei por registar 35.9ºc pelas 17H13 enquanto que a humidade atingiu os 18%HR. Neste momento sigo com 28.3ºc


----------



## DaniFR (24 Jun 2013 às 21:34)

Boas

Por aqui, dia quente e com grande amplitude térmica. Máxima de *33,2ºC* e mínima de *9,3ºC*.

Agora, sigo com *21,8ºC*.


----------



## miguel (24 Jun 2013 às 21:36)

A noite está muito quente estão ainda 29,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jun 2013 às 21:47)

Vento de leste a  proporcionar ainda, uma bela temperatura,sigo com *25,6ºC*.
Em principio, será a primeira madrugada tropical, a ver vamos.


----------



## david 6 (24 Jun 2013 às 21:57)

sigo com 28.9ºC e 39% humidade, vai ser uma noite amena, carga de trabalhos já para dormir cheio de calor


----------



## miguel (24 Jun 2013 às 22:58)

Aqui a perspectiva de uma noite muito quente já se esfumou, o vento rodou para SW e a temperatura deu um tombo estão 21,4ºC e 67%Hr


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jun 2013 às 23:17)

*25,2ºC*


----------



## miguel (24 Jun 2013 às 23:24)

E lá vai ela a descer já estão 19,8ºC com 75%Hr


----------



## WHORTAS (24 Jun 2013 às 23:58)

Boa Noite.
Atè que enfim um diferencial térmico como deve de ser: 24.9ºC

Temperatura Maxima de 32.9ºC
Temperatura mínima de 8.0ºC

Temperatura actual de 15.4ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Jun 2013 às 00:02)

A noite segue com 23,4ºC, 43%, vento nulo e céu limpo.
Já tinha saudades de uma noite assim


----------



## F_R (25 Jun 2013 às 00:12)

E começa o dia com 27,3ºC e 23% humidade relativa

A caminho da 1ª noite tropical de 2013


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jun 2013 às 00:13)

Às 23:40  tinha *24,4ºC*, entretanto a temperatura tem vindo a subir, já vai nos *26,3ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jun 2013 às 00:41)

Sigo com *23,4ºC*, agora em ligeira subida, depois de algumas horas de estabilização na casa dos 22ºC.

37% de humidade e 1018 hPa de pressão, com vento fraco de NE (45º).

Sensacional madrugada de _ananases_.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Jun 2013 às 00:52)

24.5ºC de momento ! Ar bem morno lá fora.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jun 2013 às 00:52)

Madrugada tórrida,*27,3ºC* 
Céu estrelado e vento fraco de *NE*.
____

Dados relativos às 23horas de ontem.

*13,1ºC* - Sintra,Colares (cota 25m)
*24,5ºC* - Sintra,Pena (cota 500m)

Diferença térmica impressionante.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jun 2013 às 01:22)

Temperatura a subir exponencialmente!

*25,8ºC* e 31% de humidade.

Destaque para Queluz, com *28,4ºC*!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Jun 2013 às 01:50)

Curiosidade


----------



## Geiras (25 Jun 2013 às 01:50)

Boas!!

Por cá sigo com 23,1ºC e vento nulo há mais de 20 minutos.

Uma das estações amadoras de Setúbal tinha cerca de 17ºC ao início da madrugada, está já com 24!! Ainda chegou a ter 95%HR e agora está apenas com 47%.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Jun 2013 às 02:03)

Queluz segue com *29,2ºC* e apenas 23% de humidade

Aqui por Loures um pouco mais fresco e mais húmido, 22,5ºC e 44%.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jun 2013 às 02:12)

_*Alcabideche*_ estagnou nos *26,2ºC*.
____

A diferença térmica entre o topo da Serra de Sintra e o fundo de vale da ribeira de Colares, mostra uma vez mais que as temperaturas baixas nos vales não são  explicadas unica e exclusivamente pela  drenagem do ar, mas sim pela densa rede hidrográfica que faz com que determinados sectores do vale recebam muito ar fresco/frio (canalizado ao longo das inúmeras linhas de água existentes na zona).Madrugada interessante, sem dúvida.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jun 2013 às 02:30)

*28,3ºC* actualmente, com 22% de humidade, e vento fraco do quadrante Este.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jun 2013 às 03:10)

T.actual: *26,0ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jun 2013 às 03:33)

A temperatura estabilizou. Sigo com 27,8ºC e 21% de humidade, com vento fraco de E (90º).

1017 hPa de pressão.

Realizarei uma sesta de janela completamente escancarada.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jun 2013 às 07:34)

Bons dias.

Como previsto, foi registada a primeira minima tropical deste ano, *20,6ºC*.
___

Neste momento, *24,7ºC* , céu limpo e vento muito fraco.
Dia bastante quente a caminho.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jun 2013 às 09:16)

Extremos de ontem:

17,2ºC / 34,4ºC.

Hoje já tive 29,2ºC à 1h52 , agora 25,9ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jun 2013 às 09:17)

Bastante calor, sigo já nos *28,0ºC*.


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2013 às 09:37)

Boas

Madrugada de sobes e desces radicais 

Mínima de 18,4ºC (04:35)

Mas acordei era 3:15 e marcava 25,6ºc depois de antes pela 1h ter estado em 19,1ºC 

Agora sobe em flecha e já estão 27,2ºC a ver se bato a máxima de ontem


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Jun 2013 às 09:48)

Bom dia !

Mínima de 19.6ºC e de momento conto com 28.6ºC ! Máxima prevista para esta região de Setúbal a rondar valores de 39ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jun 2013 às 09:59)

*Alcabideche* : *28,7ºC*

*Torres Vedras*: *28,5ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (25 Jun 2013 às 10:34)

Bom dia pessoal.
Esta noite registei uma minima de 22.0ºc e pelas 9h00 quando saí de casa registava 23.0ºc. Só por volta das 13h00 é que volto a observar a estação. Não suporto o calor...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Jun 2013 às 10:35)

Bom dia 

Aqui, pelas 06h05, o termómetro marcava 20,8ºC.

Pela mesma hora, a cerca de 5km daqui, a estação de Caneças marcava 25,1ºC que viria a baixar até aos *24,8ºC*, constituindo assim a sua temperatura mínima.

--

Neste momento sigo com 27,7ºC, naquele que se espera mais um dia quentinho


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jun 2013 às 10:42)

A cidade de _*Torres Vedras*_ vai nos *30,3ºC*.

*Alcabideche* segue igualmente quente, acabo de atingir os *30,0ºC*.


----------



## F_R (25 Jun 2013 às 11:14)

Mínima 22,4ºC

Agora 29,6ºC

19% humidade relativa


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jun 2013 às 11:24)

Bom dia.

Hoje tive sem dúvida uma das madrugadas mais quentes desde que faço registos (2006).

Se entre as 00h e as 01h não tivesse tido temperaturas na casa dos 22ºC, a mínima teria-se ficado pela casa dos 25ºC!

Como tal, mínima de *22,4ºC*.

Actuais 30,4ºC com 21% de humidade e vento fraco/nulo.

1019 hPa de pressão e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jun 2013 às 11:51)

A ultima madrugada foi mesmo atípica,por exemplo, a estação Sintra,Pena (Cota 500m) registou uma minima em torno dos *23,6ºC*. 







______

T.actual: *29,8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jun 2013 às 13:03)

Sigo com *29,9ºC*,ao sabor do vento fraco do quadrante NO.
A temperatura ora sobe ora desce, enfim, o vento é que manda.

_*Torres Vedras*_ já bateu a máxima de ontem, regista neste momento *34,4ºC*.


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2013 às 13:26)

Boas

Aqui estão agora *33,3ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (25 Jun 2013 às 13:38)

Boa tarde.
Já sigo com 34.1ºc e 29%HR.
A subir bem rápido.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jun 2013 às 13:42)

31,9ºC, vento fraco de leste, por vezes fica nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jun 2013 às 13:54)

E atingi agora os *33,0ºC*, com 20% de humidade.

Mais um dia óptimo.


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2013 às 14:13)

Hoje ao contrario de ontem o vento esta com uma brisa de SW, a máxima até agora foi de 34,2ºC agora estão 31,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jun 2013 às 14:18)

T.actual: *31,7ºC*


----------



## F_R (25 Jun 2013 às 14:21)

E por Abrantes

35,7ºC e 15% humidade relatova

Temperatura aparente de 44,2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jun 2013 às 14:51)

A temperatura deu um valente pulo,*Alcabideche* segue  nos *34,2ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (25 Jun 2013 às 15:25)

aqui já vou com *38.0ºC*


----------



## lsalvador (25 Jun 2013 às 15:25)

Tomar com 38º


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jun 2013 às 15:49)

Sigo com *33,5ºC*, embora já tenha chegado aos *34,6ºC* (actual máxima).


----------



## Geiras (25 Jun 2013 às 15:56)

Boas

Estou com 34,1ºC e vento de SO.


----------



## Relâmpago (25 Jun 2013 às 16:28)

Boa tarde

Já iniciámos a 'monção de verão'. Tempo quente e seco com nortada para o litoral ocidental à tarde.

Tempo quente com céu limpo e vento fraco. Alguma bruma seca.

Temp = 35ºC

HR = 20%

PA = 1016 hPa

Vento = ENE fraco.  Edit: Já rodou para N, cumprindo a 'monção'


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Jun 2013 às 16:46)

Neste momento a máxima é de 36.5ºC, sendo a temperatura actual.

O vento é moderado e a humidade baixa.


----------



## Maria Papoila (25 Jun 2013 às 17:00)

Marquês de Pombal, 35º e está vento. Fui tomar café e comer qq coisa - que enjoo. E que tal os normais 28º/29º de Junho ??? Eram bem vindos. Isto agora ou tudo ou nada. Chatos.


----------



## blade (25 Jun 2013 às 17:16)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Marquês de Pombal, 35º e está vento. Fui tomar café e comer qq coisa - que enjoo. E que tal os normais 28º/29º de Junho ??? Eram bem vindos. Isto agora ou tudo ou nada. Chatos.



Fraquinha, isto ainda nem sequer deu para aqueçer a casa ainda está fresca , 36ºc em lisboa no final de junho é normal e de chorar por mais


----------



## fsl (25 Jun 2013 às 18:03)

Em Nova-Oeiras, TEMP max igual a ontem : 35.8.


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2013 às 18:04)

Máxima em Setúbal *36,9ºC*

Agora estão 35,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jun 2013 às 19:18)

*Boas tardes*

Extremos de hoje: *20,6ºC* / *34,6ºC*(nova máxima do ano)

*30,7ºC* e vento moderado a forte do quadrante *NE*.

_____

O forno chamado *Alvega*, foi ligado. 
Às 17horas eram registados *39,2ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jun 2013 às 19:19)

Máxima de 34,8ºC e agora 31,7ºC, hoje não esperava tanto calor.


----------



## Geiras (25 Jun 2013 às 19:49)

Por aqui a máxima foi de 35,0ºC.

De momento estão 34,2ºC.


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2013 às 20:02)

Grande forno ainda 34,2ºC a ver se de noite aparece o ar marítimo a refrescar o ambiente como ontem


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Jun 2013 às 20:06)

miguel disse:


> Grande forno ainda 34,2ºC a ver se de noite aparece o ar marítimo a refrescar o ambiente como ontem



É verdade, o forno está ainda ligado e parece-me que será pela noite dentro. Actuais 33.2ºC e vento fraco a moderado.

Máxima de 36.8ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (25 Jun 2013 às 20:19)

miguel disse:


> Grande forno ainda 34,2ºC a ver se de noite aparece o ar marítimo a refrescar o ambiente como ontem



Pois, ontem por esta hora a temperatura ai já estava a descer bem...
Foi até aos 17ºC por volta da meia-noite e depois subiu até aos 25ºC até às 3h da manhã.
Foi mesmo um sobe e desce..lol


----------



## david 6 (25 Jun 2013 às 20:35)

minima: *19.2ºC*
máxima: *38.3ºC* máxima até agora
actual: 32.8ºC e 28% humidade


----------



## Lightning (25 Jun 2013 às 20:40)

A máxima de hoje foi também a máxima do ano, 35,9ºC, e apenas 0,1ºC mais quente do que ontem.

Agora começa a parte mais lixada, estou neste momento na sauna (o meu quarto) e a minha casa começa agora a acumular todo o calor que esteve e que ainda vai vir nos próximos dias.   

De momento 32,6ºC lá fora. 31,5ºC cá dentro, que não vão baixar durante toda a noite. É dito e certo.


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2013 às 20:57)

Ai está o vento vindo de SW e o respectivo tombo na temperatura  estão 22,1ºC e 64%Hr


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jun 2013 às 21:01)

*26,7ºC* e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2013 às 21:08)

Bem que fresco lá fora hehe foi ligado o ar condicionado!! Perfeito para refrescar a casa!

20,9ºC, 68%Hr e vento fraco a moderado de SW


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Jun 2013 às 21:12)

Por aqui continua quente, e só agora baixei dos 30ºC. 

Actuais 29.5ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Jun 2013 às 21:21)

Dia _infernal_ pelo Parque das Nações

De momento, por Loures, 27,8ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (25 Jun 2013 às 22:28)

miguel disse:


> Bem que fresco lá fora hehe foi ligado o ar condicionado!! Perfeito para refrescar a casa!
> 
> 20,9ºC, 68%Hr e vento fraco a moderado de SW



Boas pessoal...
Miguel, por essa hora registei 31.6ºc mas no que respeita à máxima fiquei aquém de ontem por 0.1ºc  , 35.8ºc foi o registo.
O lightning registou o mesmo que eu em dias diferentes...
Agora sigo com 27.6ºc. Detesto este calor, acho que nunca o irei suportar, enfim... Bom para quem gosta... Cumprimentos


----------



## david 6 (25 Jun 2013 às 22:37)

sigo com 28.1ºC, tou a assar no quarto


----------



## WHORTAS (25 Jun 2013 às 22:39)

Boa Noite.

Temperatura Maxima de 35.6ºC
Temperatura mínima de 10.8ºC
Hoje o diferencial térmico foi de  24.8ºC, menos 0.1ºC que ontem.

Temperatura actual de 18.4ºC. Lá fora está 
Temperatura interior de 25.6ºC ( sem ar condicionado)

O indice UV tem estado acima do valor 9 (muito alto) desde as 12:00h ás 15:30h.


----------



## Rachie (25 Jun 2013 às 22:39)

Mínima de 24º
Foi complicado dormir.
Máxima de 36.1º, ontem marcou mais 2, mas atenção que ao início da manhã e fim da tarde o sol bate no sensor (de inverno não tenho este problema )

Temperatura actual 26.3º

Ontem deitei-me pelas 23:30 e estavam 26.6º. Vamos ver se hoje se dorme melhor.

Mas já sentia falta deste calor  Tão boooooom


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jun 2013 às 22:40)

Sigo com vento forte,bastante quente. 
*26,4ºC*.
____________

A partir de amanha até ao próximo Domingo, estarei a relatar  desde o meu 2ºlocal de seguimento.
Dado o local ser uma cova,acredito que vou registar mínimas iguais ou inferiores a 10/11ºC e máximas superiores a 35ºC,o que proporcionará amplitudes térmicas enormes. 
Seria interessante ter extremos diários ao estilo de _*Alvega*_, como por exemplo os de ontem, *9,0ºC/ 38,1ºC*.


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2013 às 23:00)

O fresquinho continua aqui 19,4ºC com 76%Hr


----------



## david 6 (25 Jun 2013 às 23:08)

sigo com *27.3ºC* e *36% humidade*, mais uma noite complicado para dormir e parece que vai continuar assim nos proximos dias


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jun 2013 às 23:10)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia extremamente prazeroso por aqui. *22,4ºC* / *33,7ºC*. 

Ainda pensei que a temperatura pudesse descer abaixo da registada durante a madrugada, mas não me parece.

24,5ºC actuais, com 27% de humidade e 1018 hPa de pressão.

Vento em geral fraco do quadrante Norte.


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2013 às 23:34)

cada vez mais fresco e húmido 18,7ºC, 82%Hr


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jun 2013 às 23:55)

*26,3ºC* e vento forte de NE.
Já podia rodar para NO.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Jun 2013 às 00:03)

Aqui continua quente. 

25.8ºC e vento nulo. Leve brisa com humidade de 35% !


----------



## Geiras (26 Jun 2013 às 00:22)

Extremos de ontem: *16,7ºC*/*35,0ºC*

Agora sigo com 23,3ºC e vento muito fraco de Sul.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jun 2013 às 02:04)

A noite segue tranquila com 24,7ºC, mais 2,2ºC que ontem há mesma hora... Muito ananás por estas bandas


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jun 2013 às 04:29)

Por aqui, um pouco menos de _ananás_ do que ontem. 

Sigo com 20,7ºC, estáveis, e 44% de humidade.

1017 hPa de pressão e vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2013 às 09:37)

Extremos de ontem:

25,0ºC / 35,0ºC.

Agora 24,6ºC e vento fraco de leste.


----------



## Maria Papoila (26 Jun 2013 às 09:40)

Bom dia,
Aqui pelo Marquês está uma manhã muito agradável mas vejo que o termómetro só marca 21º. Se calhar está meio avariado pois parece estar mais calor ou então é porque não há quase vento.


----------



## miguel (26 Jun 2013 às 09:57)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de *17,1ºC*
Destaque para a humidade máxima 91%

Agora estão 21,9ºC e alguma humidade 68% o vento sopra fraco mas de SW assim vai custar muito a fazer calor!


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jun 2013 às 12:58)

Boas

Aqui neste recanto da zona saloia, sigo com apenas *25,1ºC*, devido á brisa marítima(estou a 5 kms da faixa costeira) que entra pelo o vale a dentro e que vai refrescando o ambiente.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2013 às 12:58)

27,3ºC e vento fraco de sul, hoje não vai aquecer tanto.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jun 2013 às 13:05)

Salvé.

Mínima de *19,5ºC*.

De momento sigo com 28,6ºC, mais fresco que ontem, com 30% de humidade e vento a soprar fraco do quadrante Sul.

1018 hPa de pressão e céu limpo, embora revelador de poeiras.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jun 2013 às 13:08)

Boas!

Hoje, novamente pelas 06h05 (não sei por quê mas acordei à mesma hora que no dia anterior para ver a temp.) marcava uma décima abaixo que à mesma hora do dia anterior, 20,7ºC.

--

De momento céu limpo, mas como disse o Gil, com a presença de poeiras, 30% e 30,9ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Jun 2013 às 13:17)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de 18.0ºC. De momento sigo com 30.6ºC e céu limpo, embora também com alguma poeira presente.


----------



## Geiras (26 Jun 2013 às 13:21)

Mínima de 15,8ºC.

De momento estão 29,6ºC.


----------



## miguel (26 Jun 2013 às 13:23)

Boas

Por aqui continua a brisa de SW fresca e humida!!

Estão 26,8ºC e 45%Hr ou o vento roda de tarde ou hoje corta o seguimento dos dias quentes que até agora foram 2 seguidos segunda 38,3ºC e terça 36,9ºC!

Lembro que estão previstos aqui hoje a volta de 35ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jun 2013 às 14:20)

T.actual: *28,1ºC*
Vento moderado de NO.


----------



## Relâmpago (26 Jun 2013 às 15:52)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Junho 2013*

Olá

Aqui por Lisboa tempo mais 'ameno' que o de ontem. A bolsa de ar quente do Vale do Tejo cedeu um pouco. Céu limpo com o ar marítimo a fazer-se sentir.

Então:

Temp = 32º C

HR = 24%

PA = 1016 hPa

Vento: WSW fraco

UV = 8


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jun 2013 às 16:15)

A acalmia do vento proporcionou uma subida aos *32,6ºC*.

Por agora já desce brutalmente, cerca de 1ºC/40 segundos. 31,3ºC actuais.

25% de humidade e vento moderado de NO (315º).

16:16 - 30,7ºC.


----------



## david 6 (26 Jun 2013 às 16:17)

sigo com 36.2ºC, tá mais fresco que ontem por esta hora


----------



## F_R (26 Jun 2013 às 16:23)

minima 21,0ºC

Agora 37,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jun 2013 às 17:07)

Dia  um pouco ventoso(a soprar de Oeste), o que fez o vale aquecer pouco.
T.máxima: *30,6ºC*
T.actual: *28,8ºC*

Tendo em conta que o vento vai enfraquecer, perspectivo uma boa inversão térmica durante a madrugada,proporcionando assim uma t.minima bastante fresca.


----------



## david 6 (26 Jun 2013 às 17:11)

sigo com 35.9ºC (já teve 36.4ºC) e 30% humidade (o dobro de ontem por esta hora), esperava um pouco mais calor, será que esta poeira que está (até o céu está meio esbranquiçado) pode ter influenciado na temperatura para não subir tanto quanto esperava?


----------



## miguel (26 Jun 2013 às 17:22)

Boas

Máxima de *32,9ºC* um pouco abaixo do esperado 

Agora estão 30.9ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Jun 2013 às 18:24)

Dia menos quente, o de hoje com máxima de 31.3ºC.


----------



## homem do mar (26 Jun 2013 às 19:06)

Curioso que apesar de no centro e sul de portugal estar esta onda de colar reparei que em espanha principalmente em sevilha e cordoba onde as máximas costumam ser maiores do que as nossa neste dias portugal tem estado mais quente do que a espanha!


----------



## homem do mar (26 Jun 2013 às 19:07)

Registo de ontem 16.6 de Miníma e 34.8 de Máxima


----------



## homem do mar (26 Jun 2013 às 19:08)

relativamente hoje máxima de 34.3 por agora 33.2


----------



## fsl (26 Jun 2013 às 19:16)

Em Nova-Oeiras ,quanto a TEMP, hoje foi um dia algo estranho:
A TEMP max verificou-se às 00:01 e foi de 26.9.
Durante o dia a TEMP oscilou entre os 24.0 e os 26.0 com Vento Sul e entrada de ar maritimo.


----------



## miguel (26 Jun 2013 às 19:18)

Sigo aqui com 30,3ºc espero que venha de novo o SW para refrescar a casa durante a noite


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jun 2013 às 19:25)

O vento acalmou,vai soprando muito fraco, excelente final de tarde.
T.actual: *27,1ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2013 às 19:33)

Máxima de 29,2ºC agora 28,1ºC, dentro de casa começa a estar insuportável.


----------



## F_R (26 Jun 2013 às 19:56)

Máxima 38,2ºC

Agora 33,7ºC


----------



## miguel (26 Jun 2013 às 21:07)

Estão 27,4ºC o AC de SW hoje não se liga


----------



## Geiras (26 Jun 2013 às 21:18)

Por aqui quem já me está a fazer companhia é a brisa nocturna de Sul, que já se adiantou 

Sigo com 23,1ºC.


----------



## david 6 (26 Jun 2013 às 22:11)

minima: 17.8ºC
máxima: 36.4ºC
actual: 27.6ºC

minima e maxima ambas mais frescas cerca de 2ºC comparado a ontem


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jun 2013 às 23:14)

Boas noites

Sigo com vento nulo, *12,8ºC* e camisola vestida.
Forte inversão térmica.
Às *19 e 25* tinha *27,1ºC*, impressionante o arrefecimento.
Como era de prever, a minima da próxima madrugada vai ser fria(tendo em conta que estamos no Verão), acredito que vou registar uma temperatura minima na ordem dos *8ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2013 às 23:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas noites
> 
> Sigo com vento nulo, *12,8ºC* e camisola vestida.
> Forte inversão térmica.





Que brutalidade, aqui 24,5ºC e vento moderado de norte.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Jun 2013 às 00:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas noites
> 
> Sigo com vento nulo, *12,8ºC* e camisola vestida.
> Forte inversão térmica.
> ...



Wow ! Por aqui ainda 24ºC..


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jun 2013 às 00:18)

Boa madrugada.

Ontem, máxima de *32,6ºC*.

Por agora vai arrefecendo, com 19,2ºC de temperatura, e 58% de humidade.

1018 hPa de pressão e vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2013 às 00:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> Que brutalidade, aqui 24,5ºC e vento moderado de norte.



Este local é muito interessante, possivelmente nunca houve aqui uma noite tropical.
O acentuado arrefecimento nocturno  deste vale, deve-se sobretudo à presença de uma enorme várzea a *Este*("_a grande alimentação de ar frio_"), precisamente onde o vale se inicia, ou seja, a drenagem do ar (frio) ocorre a partir dos topos das áreas de maior altitude que rodeiam a referida várzea. De seguida, o ar acumula-se intensamente no fundo de vale,embora a intensidade da acumulação varie bastante em pequenas distâncias,e um bom indicativo disso é  sem dúvida alguma a formação/intensidade  de geada.Ao longo do vale, a ocorrência de geada está longe de ser homogénia,revelando deste modo a existência de sectores do vale mais abrigados/frios do que outros.A *rede hidrográfica* presente na zona assume uma extrema relevância, pois o ar frio tende a ser canalizado junto à linha de água principal do vale,acontecendo o mesmo nos pequenos afluentes,estes inseridos em *valeiros*,deste forma o ar frio é oriundo de muitas zonas,intensificando desta forma a própria inversão térmica. O sensor está colocado junto ao sector mais frio do vale, precisamente perto da linha de água principal do *vale da Mangancha*, onde por regra a inversão térmica é sempre mais intensa.As vertentes deste vale (*em V*), apresentam um desnível de apenas *60/70m*,todavia, o próprio declive (acentuado) das mesmas e a orientação do vale (*E-O*), faz com que uma das vertentes esteja exposta a *Norte* e claro, receba um menor numero de horas do sol, proporcionando assim, um rápido arrefecimento nocturno. Este local apresenta características orográficas muito especificas, tornando-o deste modo muito frio devido às habituais/intensas inversões térmicas  que ocorrem ao longo de noites/madrugadas de *céu limpo* e _*vento nulo*_.É importante referir que as *inversões térmicas* são ainda mais intensas quando os  principais locais onde o ar frio é gerado,ou seja,os *topos das colinas*, apresentam vento nulo.Deixo aqui um esboço  básico do sitio,da drenagem do ar, feito por cima de uma carta militar da zona.Aquele simbolo/quadrado que está desenhado a *Oeste* da *varzea* é onde está colocado o sensor.Espero ter esclarecido o porquê do registo de temperaturas minimas tão baixas.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jun 2013 às 01:41)

Alguma frescura, pelo menos em comparação com as últimas duas madrugadas.

Sigo com 17,0ºC e 72% de humidade, com vento do quadrante Norte.

1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## david 6 (27 Jun 2013 às 03:23)

sigo com 21.3ºC e 57% humidade vento nulo


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jun 2013 às 08:25)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *15,5ºC*.

Actuais 17,7ºC, com 83% de humidade e vento fraco/nulo.

1018 hPa de pressão e céu limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jun 2013 às 09:41)

Gilmet disse:


> Mínima de *15,5ºC*.



Ena , aqui foi de 18,1ºC, agora já 24,0ºC e vento fraco de leste.


----------



## miguel (27 Jun 2013 às 09:47)

Boas

Mais uma mínima nada de especial *16,7ºC*
Muita humidade toda a madrugada chegando aos 93%

Inicio da manha com muita humidade e vento fraco de SW, estão agora 20,3ºc, 79%Hr e vento fraco de SW, inicio de dia fresco para torrar a tarde assim o vento ajude e rode


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2013 às 10:16)

Boas pessoal.

Minima fresca, *9,8ºC*.

Neste momento, *25,4ºC* e vento fraco.
Mais um dia espectacular.


----------



## david 6 (27 Jun 2013 às 12:43)

sigo com 29.8ºC, mais fresco que os dias anteriores


----------



## lsalvador (27 Jun 2013 às 12:49)

Por Tomar e até ao momento :

Máxima de : 32.7 °C (11:44 UTC)	
Mínima de : 13.3 °C (05:25 UTC)


----------



## lsalvador (27 Jun 2013 às 12:58)

Pelas observações do IPMA a estação de Valdonas (Tomar) as 11h UTC tinha 32.5º a temperatura mais alta no pais, a minha estação a mesma hora registava 31.3º.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Jun 2013 às 13:17)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de 17.3ºC. Neste momento sigo com 30.8ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2013 às 13:59)

Boas

Sigo com apenas  *25,6ºC*, devido ao vento moderado de O/NO.
Até ao momento, a máxima foi de *28,4ºC*.
Os próximos 3 dias é que vão ser realmente quentes. 
Possivelmente será igualada ou ate mesmo ultrapassada a máxima de terça-feira(*37,1ºC*).


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jun 2013 às 14:10)

23,5ºC neste momento, tá bom, um intervalos entre os 30's .

Vento fraco de SW.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2013 às 15:06)

T.actual: *27,5ºC*


----------



## lsalvador (27 Jun 2013 às 15:09)

Em Tomar 35.3º


----------



## david 6 (27 Jun 2013 às 15:13)

sigo com 36.3ºC


----------



## david 6 (27 Jun 2013 às 16:14)

sigo com 35.8ºC, a temperatura baixou quase 1ºC derrepente e ao mesmo tempo o vento aumentou para o dobro está a 13km/h e estão a surgir pequenos cummulus


----------



## Relâmpago (27 Jun 2013 às 16:16)

olá boa tarde

Tempo bom, bastante mais fresco que de há dias atrás. A bolsa de ar quente que se costuma formar no Vale do Tejo cedeu ao ar marítimo aqui em Lisboa.

Temp = 29º C

HR = 41%

PA = 1016 hPa

Vento = fraco do quadrante W

UV = 6


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2013 às 16:44)

Extremos de hoje: *9,8ºC* / *29,6ºC*

T.actual: *28,1ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jun 2013 às 17:15)

Máxima até ao momento de *30,0ºC*.

Sigo com 28,6ºC, 32% de humidade e 1018 hPa de pressão.

Vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Oeste.

Céu limpo e empoeirado.


----------



## miguel (27 Jun 2013 às 17:50)

Bem aqui o vento nunca chegou a rodar pelo menos até agora e continua de SW que para aqui é mil vezes pior que nortada para estragar qualquer máxima de verão!!

Máxima até agora de 28,8ºC

Agora estão 27,7ºC


----------



## Geiras (27 Jun 2013 às 18:09)

Sigo com 26,1ºC, máxima de 28,9ºC e mínima de 15,6ºC.


----------



## F_R (27 Jun 2013 às 19:03)

Mínima 18,9ºC
Máxima 36,9ºC

Agora 34,2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2013 às 20:57)

*18,4ºC* e vento nulo.

Avizinha-se outra madrugada de inversão térmica.


----------



## miguel (27 Jun 2013 às 21:46)

A máxima foi mesmo os 28,8ºC

Agora estão 21,1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2013 às 22:09)

Boas

Por aqui o arrefecimento nocturno está a ser mais forte que ontem. A temperatura teve uma descida na ordem dos *5ºC* em apenas 1 hora,incrivel.
Sigo já nos *13,5ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (27 Jun 2013 às 23:08)

minima: 18.0ºC
máxima: 36.9ªC
actual: uns horrorosos 26.3ºC e 46% humidade


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Jun 2013 às 23:27)

Máxima de 32.3ºC.

De momento com 22.4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2013 às 00:28)

Boa noite.

A madrugada segue bastante fresca, *11,6ºC*.
Céu estrelado e vento nulo.

Deixo aqui o registo das ultimas horas.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jun 2013 às 00:52)

Ora, boa madrugada.

21,3ºC, estáveis, com 47% de humidade, e vento fraco do quadrante Norte.

1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Maria Papoila (28 Jun 2013 às 08:49)

Bom dia, aqui no Marquês está uma brisa ligeira mas agradável. O termómetro marca 22º. Acho que vai estar quentinho hoje outra vez.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jun 2013 às 09:54)

Extremos de ontem:

18,3 / 28,9ºC.

Hoje levo já 26,3ºC, vai aquecer bem .


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2013 às 10:30)

Boas

T.minima: *9,0ºC*

Manha completamente diferente,das 2 anteriores, devido à presença do  vento (muito fraco) do quadrante *E*.
O vale, segue  assim quente,estão *30,5ºC*. 
Perspectiva-se uma amplitude térmica bastante interessante.


----------



## miguel (28 Jun 2013 às 11:10)

Aqui mais um inicio de dia que deixa muito a desejar está muito fresco e húmido devido ao vento de SW que se  mantém a dias 

Mínima 17,2ºC

Agora estão 22,5ºC e 71%Hr


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2013 às 11:12)

Já vai nos *32,1ºC*.

Torres Vedras segue nos *31,1ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2013 às 11:38)

Os vales junto ao litoral com orientação E-0,são tramados.
Bastou o vento rodar para O e aumentar de velocidade, que o ar marítimo entrou pelo vale a dentro, exactamente a partir da praia da Ribeira d´ilhas, e  em poucos minutos provocou uma descida brutal, sigo agora, com uns frescos 25,6ºC. 
Torres Vedras continua com o vento de E, *32,1ºC*


----------



## Geiras (28 Jun 2013 às 11:52)

Bom dia

Por cá já aquece e de que maneira! De momento estão 30,6ºC com vento de Este.


----------



## Geiras (28 Jun 2013 às 13:09)

Diferença enorme daqui para Setúbal!! Estão já 33,1ºC por cá, Setúbal segue com apenas 23ºC!


----------



## miguel (28 Jun 2013 às 13:24)

É verdade o vento chato de SW continua implacável a temperatura está em apenas 23,3ºc com 64%Hr e a máxima prevista para aqui é de 35ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Jun 2013 às 13:42)

Boa tarde !

Sigo com 34.4ºC e vento fraco !

Mínima de 18.7ºC.


----------



## lsalvador (28 Jun 2013 às 13:49)

Por Tomar e até ao momento

35.2 °C (12:29 UTC)	
13.3 °C (05:34 UTC)

A esta hora tem mais 1.4º que ontem e a máxima foi de 35.2º, a ver vamos ate onde vai hoje


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2013 às 13:56)

*26,6ºC* e vento moderado de *O*.


----------



## homem do mar (28 Jun 2013 às 15:08)

Por aqui Mínima de 17.7º graus 
agora 33.3º graus.
Curioso que a estação do meteo tomar também esta em tomar e registar valores de temperatura máxima maiores do que os meus e os valores da mínima serem mais altos na minha zona


----------



## lsalvador (28 Jun 2013 às 15:10)

MeteoTomar neste momento com 36.3º


----------



## Geiras (28 Jun 2013 às 15:33)

Vento de Sudoeste a fazer das suas... 29,0ºC, depois de uma máxima de 33,1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2013 às 16:03)

T.actual: *29,7ºC*

Até ao momento a máxima foi de *32,6ºC* ( às 11 horas).


----------



## Relâmpago (28 Jun 2013 às 17:19)

boa tarde

Por Lisboa bom tempo. Faz-se sentir a brisa marítima.

Temp = 31ºC

HR = 33%

PA = 1018 hPa

Vento = WSW, moderado.

UV = 4


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jun 2013 às 17:39)

26,6ºC e vento fraco de SW.

Hoje já tive vento de quase todas as direcções .


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Jun 2013 às 17:50)

Máxima de 34.8ºC.

De momento com vento moderado e 29.5ºC.


----------



## miguel (28 Jun 2013 às 18:04)

Dia que podia ser abrasador hoje acabou em um grande fiasco aqui máxima de apenas *26,8ºC* 

Agora estão 25,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jun 2013 às 18:08)

Boa tarde.

Tal como o Mário referiu, a manhã iniciou-se com vento do quadrante Oeste, rodando rapidamente para Este até cerca do meio-dia, passando depois a Sul, variando este SE e SO até cerca das 16h, e colocando-se depois na actual direcção NO.

Máxima de *31,2ºC* às 12:22, altura em que houve a rotação para Sul.

Actuais 29,1ºC, com 27% de humidade e 1020 hPa de pressão. Céu limpo e empoeirado.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2013 às 19:12)

Extremos de hoje: *9,0ºC* / *32,6ºC*
Dia marcado por uma descida brusca(7ºC em 15minutos) da temperatura por volta das 11he30,devido á rotação do vento de Este para Oeste, se tal não acontecesse a temperatura teria  atingido os 36/37ºC.

Neste momento,*26,0ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (28 Jun 2013 às 19:14)

minimo: 17.4ºC
máxima: 37.1ºC
actual: 34.1ºC e 23% humidade


----------



## Goku (28 Jun 2013 às 19:57)

Segundo IPMA amanha Leiria vai chegar aos 38ºC.
Parece que São Pedro decidiu ligar o forno no máximo.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Jun 2013 às 20:00)

Brisa de SW faz com que se esteja bem na rua, apesar dos actuais 29.0ºC.


----------



## Goku (28 Jun 2013 às 20:20)

Gostaria de saber o que diz agora aquela estação meteorológica francesa quando há umas semanas atras disse que Portugal iria ter um dos verões mais frescos desde 1816.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2013 às 22:07)

Boa noite.

Aqui no vale,o arrefecimento nocturno segue intenso, a temperatura cai a pique.
*12,2ºC* e vento nulo.
Ontem a esta hora registava *13,5ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jun 2013 às 23:07)

Sigo com 20,9ºC, a descer de forma lenta, com 44% de humidade.

O vento, pouco se faz sentir.

1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jun 2013 às 23:12)

Máxima de 30,5ºC.

Neste momento uns agradáveis 23,5ºC e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2013 às 23:59)

*11,1ºC*, vento nulo e céu estrelado.
Perspectiva-se novamente uma minima fria,abaixo dos *9,5ºC*.
____

Amanha este pequeno forno vai ser ligado.


----------



## Geiras (29 Jun 2013 às 01:17)

Goku disse:


> Gostaria de saber o que diz agora aquela estação meteorológica francesa quando há umas semanas atras disse que Portugal iria ter um dos verões mais frescos desde 1816.



Dirá certamente, assim como eu, que ainda vamos na primeira semana deste Verão.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jun 2013 às 03:30)

Depois de um longo período de estagnação, a temperatura iniciou a sua descida, desde há cerca de 1h.

19,7ºC actuais, com vento nulo e 43% de humidade.

1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jun 2013 às 08:37)

Boas

A minima desceu aos *8,5ºC*.
_______

Neste momento vento moderado de Este e *25,3ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jun 2013 às 11:22)

Máxima de 33,8 ºC ontem.

---

Hoje a mínima foi de 19,8 ºC.

Por pouco não era tropical.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jun 2013 às 12:00)

Bom dia!

Mais uma madrugada sensacional, com mínima de *19,3ºC*.

Actuais 29,0ºC, com 25% de humidade e vento fraco a moderado de E (90º).

1020 hPa de pressão e céu mais cinzento que azul.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jun 2013 às 12:14)

T.actual:* 33,0ºC* 
A amplitude térmica já vai nos 24,5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jun 2013 às 13:01)

T.actual: *34,6ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jun 2013 às 13:54)

A tarde inicia-se quente, com 31,7ºC actuais, e 24% de humidade.

Vento fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Jun 2013 às 14:09)

Boa tarde !

Hoje um dia quente, com temperatura actual de 34.4ºC. Céu limpo, com alguma poeira vinda de África.


----------



## blade (29 Jun 2013 às 14:13)

Aqui já passam dos 34ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jun 2013 às 15:06)

Boas

Até ao momento, a máxima foi aos *35,4ºC*.
Excelente amplitude térmica,*26,9ºC*.
Entretanto, o vento rodou para Oeste, fazendo a temperatura cair para os actuais 28,6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jun 2013 às 15:22)

32,6ºC, isto hoje não sei até onde vai  o vento tá de leste.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jun 2013 às 15:27)

Aqui já atingi os *34,0ºC*, mas no último minuto levantou-se vento, ainda que de NE (45º), e fez descer a temperatura.

33,1ºC actuais, com 22% de humidade.


----------



## david 6 (29 Jun 2013 às 15:27)

sigo com 37.1ºC


----------



## romeupaz (29 Jun 2013 às 15:48)

36,9 ºC 
Tendência:  +0,8 ºC/h 
Temperatura Aparente:  38,3 ºC 

no meteoleiria

O que espanta é a temperatura aparente!  lol


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jun 2013 às 16:15)

Temperatura a subir bem,(*32,1ºc*),devido ao enfraquecimento da intensidade do vento.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jun 2013 às 16:40)

Tive já 33,3ºC, entretanto rodou para SW e foi-se, começou a descer , agora 31,8ºC, vento fraco de SW.


----------



## blade (29 Jun 2013 às 16:44)

fui ali ao jardim ver e nunca tinha visto a temperatura tão alta nem quando foi aos 39 o ano passado é que o termómetero fica a sombra deve ser por estes dias terem acumulado e a temperatura tem vindo a aumentar, de manhã está sempre nos 22+ só noites tropicais hehe 

Para a semana ainda vai aumentar + estou para ver  já tenho saudades de um dia de 40ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jun 2013 às 16:48)

*33,2ºC*

Interessante este 2ºpico de temperatura, tem acontecido todos os dias,mas nunca é suficiente para bater a t.maxima do dia,que é sempre registada entre as 11-12.30,antes da rotação do vento para O.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jun 2013 às 18:21)

Máxima de 36,4 ºC.

Ainda 35,1 ºC e vento fraco de NO.

Apenas 29 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## david 6 (29 Jun 2013 às 18:49)

máxima: *37.5ºC*
minima: 16.6ºC
actual: 36ºC e meia duzia de pequenos cummulus


----------



## miguel (29 Jun 2013 às 19:16)

Boas

Depois de dois dias algo fresco com o vento de SW eis que hoje o forno se ligou de novo e a máxima foi até aos *35,8ºC* a mínima foi de 16,9ºC

Agora estão ainda 31,6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jun 2013 às 20:15)

A poeirada já andava por cá ontem, mas hoje ainda está pior, o normal no verão.





Máxima de 33,3ºC, agora 29,2ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jun 2013 às 20:41)

Máxima de *34,0ºC* e por agora, ainda 29,0ºC. Um enorme prazer. .D

27% de humidade e 1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## homem do mar (29 Jun 2013 às 21:05)

Bolas que calor 9 horas e ainda 32 graus esta noite vai ser quentinha boa noite para copos se não tivesse exame na segunda


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Jun 2013 às 21:36)

Actuais 29.0ºC !! Noite bem quente, com vento fraco sendo por vezes nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jun 2013 às 22:17)

Boa noite.

Extremos de hoje: *8,5ºC* / *35,4ºC*
Bela amplitude térmica.
___
Sigo com uns frescos *16,8ºC*.  
Este vale não perdoa.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jun 2013 às 23:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sigo com uns frescos *16,8ºC*.



Um pouco mais abaixo, uns espectaculares *27,0ºC*. 

Vento fraco do quadrante Norte, e 29% de humidade.


----------



## 1337 (29 Jun 2013 às 23:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Extremos de hoje: *8,5ºC* / *35,4ºC*
> Bela amplitude térmica.
> ...



8.5 de mínima???? isso ta bem?LOL


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jun 2013 às 23:35)

1337 disse:


> 8.5 de mínima???? isso ta bem?LOL



Claro que está bem.
Este vale apresenta determinadas características orograficas que originam enormes amplitudes térmicas.Há dias expliquei aqui o porquê de tais temperaturas.
Tens que estar mais atento...
__

T.actual: 16,0ºC


----------



## DaniFR (29 Jun 2013 às 23:37)

Boa noite

Temperatura actual: *20,8ºC*

Máxima: *35,7ºC*
Mínima: *14,7ºC*


----------



## 1337 (29 Jun 2013 às 23:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Claro que está bem.
> Este vale apresenta determinadas características orograficas que originam enormes amplitudes térmicas.Há dias expliquei aqui o porquê de tais temperaturas.
> Tens que estar mais atento...
> __
> ...



Sabes que não moro no litoral centro não estou sempre neste tópico, tem assim serras tão grandes para fazer amplitudes térmicas desse calibre?


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jun 2013 às 00:04)

1337 disse:


> Sabes que não moro no litoral centro não estou sempre neste tópico, tem assim serras tão grandes para fazer amplitudes térmicas desse calibre?





jonas_87 disse:


> Este local é muito interessante, possivelmente nunca houve aqui uma noite tropical.
> O fortíssimo arrefecimento nocturno  deste vale, deve-se sobretudo a uma coisa, que é a existência de uma grande várzea a Este("_a grande alimentação de ar frio_"), precisamente onde o vale se inicia, ou seja a drenagem do ar ocorre de todas as encostas a partir dos topos. De seguida acumula-se intensamente no fundo de vale, sendo que essa acumulação não tem a mesma intensidade em todo o vale, pois em alguns terrenos o ar fica aprisionado.Não esquecendo que a linha de água tem uma importância brutal, pois o ar tende a ser canalizado junto ao seu leito . Um desses terrenos onde o ar fica aprisionado, ou seja local mais frio, é onde tenho o sensor,colocado propositadamente lá,junto á ribeira da Lapa.As encostas deste vale têm pouco mais de 60/70 metros  de desnível,ou seja é um pequeno vale, no entanto é gélido. Deixo aqui um esboço  básico do sitio,da drenagem do ar, feito por cima de uma carta militar da zona.
> 
> Aquele quadrado é onde está o sensor.







(Dia 27 de Junho)

Na boa, existem muitos vales com esse poder, e este é um deles.
Por acaso os meus familiares vivem mesmo no fundo de vale, então é excelente para perceber/analisar melhor como é que isto funciona,é um fenomeno interessante.
Os factores que explicam o arrefecimento nocturno são muitos mais do que se possa pensar, vai desde a um simples canavial que forma uma barreira natural originando o aprisionamento do ar frio(proporcionando minimas baixas), como o  grau de declive de uma encosta, assim como a rede hidrografica, entre muitos outros, tudo é importante.


----------



## 1337 (30 Jun 2013 às 03:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> (Dia 27 de Junho)
> 
> Na boa, existem muitos vales com esse poder, e este é um deles.
> Por acaso os meus familiares vivem mesmo no fundo de vale, então é excelente para perceber/analisar melhor como é que isto funciona,é um fenomeno interessante.
> Os factores que explicam o arrefecimento nocturno são muitos mais do que se possa pensar, vai desde a um simples canavial que forma uma barreira natural originando o aprisionamento do ar frio(proporcionando minimas baixas), como o  grau de declive de uma encosta, assim como a rede hidrografica, entre muitos outros, tudo é importante.



Obrigada, muito interessante, que temperaturas tens no inverno?


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jun 2013 às 03:50)

23,9ºC neste momento. É possível que supere a mínima de 22,4ºC registada há dias. Veremos.

33% de humidade e 1017 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jun 2013 às 06:53)

1337 disse:


> Obrigada, muito interessante, que temperaturas tens no inverno?



Chega a descer aos -5ºC (Fevereiro 2012), mas acredito que em certos  anos ate tenho descido um pouco mais.A formação de geada é muito forte,certos terrenos ficam practicamente congelados. Pensando assim por alto no numero de dias de geada por ano, acredito que este local ultrapasse largamente os 45/50 dias,não esquecendo que este local só dista do mar cerca de 5kms,portanto aí se ve o poder dos vales.
______

A temperatura minima desta madrugada foi de *12,4ºC*,claramente a mais alta dos últimos 6 dias.
A temperatura actual encontra-se nos *21,1ºC*.
Vento moderado de Este.


----------



## blade (30 Jun 2013 às 09:35)

Outra vez esse gráfico do vale da mangacha 
Se é de 8,5ºc no verão é -20ºc no inverno 
Aqui as noites estão ser todas tropicais  às 8:30 já estão 26ºc


----------



## WHORTAS (30 Jun 2013 às 09:35)

Bom dia.
Ontem foi registada a maior temperatura do ano com 36.8ºC, e  também o maior diferencial termico diario de 25.3ºC. 

A minima de hoje foi de 14.1ºC e neste momento já vamos com *27.5ºC*, mais 1.2ºC  que ontem á mesma hora


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jun 2013 às 09:37)

Mínima de 21,3ºC , agora já estão 26,9ºC e vento de leste.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jun 2013 às 10:22)

Boas

Forno _on_: *31,7ºC*
______

Algumas fotos tiradas esta manha a partir de um dos topos que rodeia o vale, a cota ronda os *160m*.

Aerogeradores junto a faixa costeira, mais propriamente na povoação de Ribamar.
Lá estão elas viradas a Este. 




Serra de Sintra no horizonte.




Convento de Mafra( ou _calhau_ como os mafrenses dizem).


----------



## AnDré (30 Jun 2013 às 10:38)

Bom dia,

Por ocasião das festas de São Pedro de Sintra, andei até às tantas na região, numa altamente tropical.

Às 2h30, no Cabo da Roca, estavam 25ºC e vento moderado de leste.

Uma hora depois, no Alto da Peninha, Sintra, vento forte de leste e 27ºC, segundo o termómetro do carro.
Havia uma dezena de pessoas lá a contemplar as luzes, a luz, e a apreciar o vento quente e seco.

A Peninha é conhecida pela nortada forte e pelo nevoeiro.
Esta noite foi uma verdadeira excepção.


----------



## homem do mar (30 Jun 2013 às 10:42)

Por aqui 34 mais quente 4 graus do que ontem a esta hora


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jun 2013 às 11:03)

A temperatura sobe bem ao sabor da brisa de Este.
Sigo já com uns tórridos *34,1ºC*. 
Estou com 4ºC a mais que _*Torres Vedras*_.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jun 2013 às 11:38)

Mínima de 22,7 ºC.

Já com 29,9 ºC.

Significa isto que, na hora de maior calor do dia de hoje, se deverão alcançar cerca de 37 ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jun 2013 às 11:40)

Máxima ontem de 36,4 ºC.

Céu com tons de cinzento, fruto das comuns poeiras dos dias de canícula.


----------



## F_R (30 Jun 2013 às 11:44)

Mínima 23,7ºC

Agora 32,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jun 2013 às 11:59)

Salvé.

Mais uma madrugada excepcional, com mínima de *21,9ºC*.

Actuais 32,1ºC, em subida moderada, com 26% de humidade e 1017 hPa de pressão.

Vento fraco/nulo, e céu, hoje, um pouco mais azul.


----------



## Microburst (30 Jun 2013 às 12:02)

Bom dia ao fórum 

Dia empoeirado como já disseram alguns colegas foristas, típico destas vagas de calor. Às 12h aqui por Cacilhas estão 31,4ºC, 22% de HR, pressão 1016,8 mb e o vento sopra fraco, e morno, de Leste. A mínima esta noite foi de 22,1ºC.


----------



## homem do mar (30 Jun 2013 às 12:09)

O forno continua a aquecer  36 nesta altura


----------



## Relâmpago (30 Jun 2013 às 12:16)

O calor começa a sentir-se progressivamente. Prevê-se um dia bastante quente para Lisboa.

Temp = 31ºC

HR = 27%

PA = 1016 hPa

Vento = E fraco

UV = 8


----------



## miguel (30 Jun 2013 às 12:47)

Em Setúbal mínima de 18,7ºC

De manha cedo foi logo aos 27ºC entretanto o vento rodou para o SW e está um dia fresco  está agora apenas 24,7ºC quase a mínima de alguns aqui perto 

A máxima até agora foi 29,3ºC que estava depois da meia noite


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jun 2013 às 12:53)

32,2ºC, está imenso calor, hoje quando saí do ginásio ia morrendo carbonizado , além que a água das torneiras já é toda quente. Vento fraco de leste, vamos lá ver até quando e até onde vai a temperatura.


----------



## homem do mar (30 Jun 2013 às 13:01)

Já nos 37.4


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jun 2013 às 13:13)

Já com 34,8 ºC.

A este ritmo, facilmente passará os 38 ºC.


----------



## david 6 (30 Jun 2013 às 15:07)

sigo já com *38.3ºC*  , céu está pouco nublado (tem uns pequenos cummulus a passear)


----------



## Lousano (30 Jun 2013 às 15:18)

Boa tarde.

O tarde segue com 37,2ºC e 23% Hr.

Ontem a Tmax atingiu os 39,0ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Jun 2013 às 15:20)

Carcavelos está com 29ºC, praias cheias e confusão na marginal!


----------



## homem do mar (30 Jun 2013 às 15:25)

Já 39.4 e vamos ver onde chega


----------



## DaniFR (30 Jun 2013 às 15:55)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui, sigo com *36,1ºC*, máxima até ao momento.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jun 2013 às 16:40)

Máxima de *34,1ºC*.

Por agoa, vento moderado do quadrante Norte, e 32,2ºC.

225 de humidade e 1016 hPa de pressão.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Jun 2013 às 16:40)

Para já aqui registo a máxima do ano com *36,4ºC*


----------



## romeupaz (30 Jun 2013 às 16:55)

Recorde do Ano Temperatura Máxima 37,5ºC domingo, 30 Junho 2013


----------



## Lightning (30 Jun 2013 às 17:30)

A máxima está a ser agora com 35,1ºC e lá vou eu ter de ir para a rua tratar de umas coisas...

Não há melhor hora para sair (ironia)...   

16% de humidade relativa.


----------



## homem do mar (30 Jun 2013 às 17:49)

Boas por aqui máxima de 39.5 por agora ainda 37.9


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Jun 2013 às 18:52)

Que brasa ! *37.8ºC* de máxima com vento fraco a moderado durante toda a tarde.

De assinalar a humidade baixa, com temperatura actual de 34.8ºC.


----------



## Lousano (30 Jun 2013 às 19:54)

Tmax: 38,9ºC

Sétimo dia consecutivo com temperatura superior a 35ºC.

Tactual: 34,0ºC


----------



## Microburst (30 Jun 2013 às 19:56)

A máxima por aqui chegou aos 37,3ºC, agora segue ainda nos 34,1ºC, e já dá para tomar duche sem ser preciso ligar o esquentador.


----------



## Relâmpago (30 Jun 2013 às 20:01)

Aqui por Lisboa mantem-se a brasa. Temp máx. chegou aos 37ºC

Agora:

T = 33.1ºC

HR = 19%

PA = 1011 hPa

Vento = NW moderado

Parece que os alemães estão a falhar (para nosso mal!).


----------



## david 6 (30 Jun 2013 às 20:07)

máxima: *38.7ºC* máxima do ano até agora (+0.4ºC)
minima: 19.9ºC
actual: 34.5ºC 23% humidade vento fraco (13km/h) com algumas rajadas moderadas e uns pequenos cummulus (menos que a ultima vez que postei)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jun 2013 às 20:14)

Máxima de 38,7 ºC.

Uma tarde de muito calor e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jun 2013 às 21:51)

Boas

De volta  ao principal local de seguimento(Alcabideche).

T.actual: *25,5ºC*


________

Deixo aqui os registos obtidos no 2º local de seguimento, belas amplitudes térmicas.
Foi pena a entrada habitual(às 12/13h) do vento de NO, caso contrario a maxima de ontem tinha chegado aos 38ºC,e por consequência uma amplitude térmica na ordem dos 30ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (30 Jun 2013 às 22:16)

Temp. actual: *21,5ºC*

Máxima: *36,2ºC*
Mínima: *17.1ºC *


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jun 2013 às 23:50)

Termino o dia e mês com 22,1ºC e 41% de humidade. Vento fraco e 1015 hPa.

Hoje: *21,9ºC* / *34,1ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jul 2013 às 09:05)

Extremos de ontem:

21,1ºC / 33,9ºC.


----------

